# Ufficiale: De Jong è del Milan



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Milan, sfumato Kakà si punta tutto sul centrocampista

27.08.2012 23.25 di Antonio Gaito articolo
Chiusa per il momento la trattativa per Ricardo Kakà, il colpo di mercato del Milan potrebbe arrivare a centrocampo. Secondo quanto riferito da Sky Sport il club rossonero potrebbe tornare nelle prossime ore su Lassana Diarra del Real Madrid e Nigel De Jong del Manchester City. I giocatori hanno valutazioni importanti ma sono entrambi all'ultimo anno di contratto con i rispettivi club.



Prosegue da questo: http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=61757368


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (28 Agosto 2012)

Uno dei due serve come il pane


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2012)

Entrambi, forse, ci porterebbero a una "salvezza tranquilla". Io preferisco De Jong perché lo vedo più come uno che gioca per la maglia e meno per i soldi, ma non credo proprio che arriverà


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (28 Agosto 2012)

Prendono troppo di stipendio. Secondo me non arriverà nessuno dei due ma qualche nome nuovo..


----------



## ErreKappa (28 Agosto 2012)

Se davvero abbandonassero l'idea di prendere Kakà per buttarsi su almeno un centrocampista forte, credo farebbero la cosa più intelligente degli ultimi 10 anni...

Soltanto che, come sappiamo, han smantellato la squadra per contenere gli ingaggi, quindi pensare di poter prendere De Jong o Diarrà è illudersi tanto quanto lo è stato credere ai vari Tevez, Dzeko...almeno secondo me...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Individuato Bojan, caccia al mediano

28.08.2012 15.00 di StefanoMaraviglia per milannews.it


Al Milan servono rinforzi e anche di un certo calibro, queste ultime frenetiche ore di mercato, potrebbero vedere Adriano Galliani letteralmente scatenato. Manca la materia prima all'Ad rossonero, i soldi sono contati e gli investimenti dovranno essere imbastiti su formule favorevoli alla dirigenza milanista o, spese non eccessivamente importanti. Dopo aver individuato l'attaccante (in giornata si chiude per Bojan Krkic) ad Allegri serve un centrocampista da posizionare avanti alla difesa. Per il reparto offensivo non poteva bastare il solo Niang (talentuoso sì, ma con poca esperienza a livello di prima squadra e nulla, se parliamo di Italia o Europa), quindi si è deciso di puntare sull'ex blaugrana, vista l'impraticabilità della pista Kakà. Non solo garanzie tecniche, ai rossoneri serve anche personalità, quella che solo dei leader possono garantire. La situazione ad oggi appare complessa, Galliani e Braida lavorano su più tavoli, alcuni più concreti di altri. Si parla di Diarra, ma il suo arrivo rischia di saltare, in quanto legato a doppio filo con la trattativa Kakà. In alterntiva alla soluzione "spagnola", potrebbe riprendere quota quella "inglese" con Nigel de Jong. Anche quest'operazione appare non semplicissima, ma ha una sua logica. Il City per una buona offerta potrebbe cedere il proprio mediano, in scadenza di contratto nel 2013. Senza perdere di vista i nomi fatti prima, viene in mente Migliaccio del Palermo, giocatore già cercato dal Milan lo scorso gennaio. I rosanero devono cedere qualcuno prima di ingaggiare altri giocatori, l'affare che vede coinvolto Mesbah, potrebbe aprire la pista, ma attenzione anche a Palombo in rotta con la Samp. Trattasi chiaramente di ipotesi, ma a poche ore dal gong finale, nessuna soluzione può essere scartata a priori.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2012)

De Jong mi piace molto di più, pare uno che tiene in piedi la squadra in campo e nello spogliatorio, nabbesta nel vero senso della parola...

Speriamo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Nonostante le parole di Galliani siano state chiare sulla chiusura del mercato rossonero con l'arrivo di Bojan, è lecito pensare che a centrocampo le cose possano ancora riaprirsi. In questo senso Alfredo Pedullà, dal proprio portale web, riporta del pressing milanista per Lassana Diarra e in seconda battuta per Nigel De Jong. Entrambi a scadenza 2013, percepiscono circa 5 mln annui (il francese) e 4,5 mln (l'olandese). Secondo il noto giornalista, il Milan starebbe forzando la mano soprattutto per il giocatore del Real, sperando che i buoni rapporti con il club madridista possano agevolare la trattativa. Per Lass, poi, si sta pensando, in caso di buona riuscita dell'affare, di allungargli il contratto fino al 2014, spalmando l'attuale ingaggio e proponendo poco più di tre milioni più bonus a stagione come soluzione rientrante negli attuali parametri economici del club di via Turati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2012)

de jong mi piace di piu, diarra di meno ma andrebbe cmq bene, pero dubito su diarra altrimenti gallina sarebbe cmq partito


----------



## kYMERA (28 Agosto 2012)

Io non so proprio cosa ce ne dobbiamo fare di De Jong. E' un Flamini 2. 
Diarra almeno il pallone un po' tra i piedi lo sa tenere...


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2012)

Ora come ora mi va bene uno dei 2.Chi viene viene migliora la squadra!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora come ora mi va bene uno dei 2.Chi viene viene migliora la squadra!



Non ci vuole molto a migliorarla.....


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2012)

Appunto Blu!


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2012)

sarebbero oro colato. 

ma non so chi glielo fa fare di mollare il real e il city per venire in questo milan derelitto.


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2012)

preferirei diarra ma sono certo arrivi de jong.


----------



## Naruto98 (29 Agosto 2012)

Milan, de jong in vantaggio su diarra
Fonte gianlucadimarzio

Il mercato del Milan è socchiuso. Galliani è alla ricerca di un colpo finale, negli ultimi giorni di mercato. Il Milan cerca un centrocampista, il favorito è Nigel De Jong. I contatti sono avviati, l’olandese è in vantaggio su Lassana Diarra, una possibile alternativa. Intanto Bojan nel giorno del suo compleanno è passato al Milan. “Sono molto felice di essere qui”, queste le sue prime parole. Dopo Niang, ecco Bojan: in attesa di un centrocampista a fine mercato…


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

ma De Jong non costa troppo caro? QUanti anni ha?

Bah...è che non conoscono nessuno, altrimenti ce ne sono di giocatori migliori!


----------



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma De Jong non costa troppo caro? QUanti anni ha?



De Jong ha 28 anni e costa seconto transfermarkt 13mln di euro. O non lo prendiamo o lo chiediamo in prestito (ovviamente)


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma De Jong non costa troppo caro? QUanti anni ha?
> 
> Bah...è che non conoscono nessuno, altrimenti ce ne sono di giocatori migliori!



hanno un anno di differenza..De Jong 1984 mentre Diarra è più giovane di un anno, entrambi in scadenza però il City non sono così convinto che voglia cederlo. il Real invece è pieno di centrocampisti centrali


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Ah ok... punterei su altro, su gente che sa anche dettare il ritmo e non solo spezzare la manovra...ma dobbiamo accontentarci.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
http://www.tuttomercatoweb.com/milan/?action=read&idnet=bWlsYW5uZXdzLml0LTg5NTU4


----------



## Tobi (29 Agosto 2012)

Bah


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola tra poche ore apre la sua prima pagina con il Milan. Il titolo centrale è dedicato a Bojan Krkic, nuovo attaccante rossonero mentre il taglio basso parla del centrocampista che i rossoneri proveranno a prendere nonostante Galliani abbia affermato che il mercato milanista sia chiuso. I nomi sono quelli di Nigel de Jong del Manchester City e Lass Diarra del Real.​


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Meglio, molto meglio, Diarra


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

eddai ragazzi, Diarra ci ha già rifiutati una volta, che vada a quel paese finchè si può scegliere, se poi De Jong non si può fare pace, prendiamo il maliano..



Comunque per me salterà fuori pure il nome di Essien


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Come tipologia di giocatori non vado pazzo per nessuno dei due. Se proprio si vuole riproporre un mastino davanti alla difesa alla Van Bommel, più che un regista, invece di andare ad elemosinare scarti dalle big, potrebbero benissimo puntare su un qualche ragazzo in rampa di lancio di una squadra medio-livello. Un acquisto in "modalità Boateng" (giovane, promettente, semisconosciuto) sarebbe di gran lunga la soluzione più logica in questo momento e sono quelle che danno poi più soddisfazioni, anche economicamente (vedi Gourcuff per capire).
Personalmente però davanti alla difesa vedrei meglio un regista, a maggior ragione che non abbiamo più Thiago, che faceva partire l'azione da dietro con i tempi giusti. Ovviamente un giocatore alla Sahin sarebbe la soluzione per me ideale.


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio, molto meglio, Diarra



Diarra è tecnicamente migliore e può giocare anche mezzala dx, però sembrerebbe essere un arrogante e mercenario. De Jong mi sembra più affidabile e continuo, non è certo un fenomeno ma credo di preferirlo al maliano


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2012)

Secondo la Gazza De Jong è in pole e Galliani cerchera' l'assalto in questi ultimi giorni!


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (29 Agosto 2012)

tutti in pole sono,poi alla fine arriva sempre il meno quotato..


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2012)

niente,strootman galliani non sa neanche chi sia..e' inutile..meglio non sperarci piu'


----------



## Dottorm (29 Agosto 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Come tipologia di giocatori non vado pazzo per nessuno dei due. Se proprio si vuole riproporre un mastino davanti alla difesa alla Van Bommel, più che un regista, invece di andare ad elemosinare scarti dalle big, potrebbero benissimo puntare su un qualche ragazzo in rampa di lancio di una squadra medio-livello. Un acquisto in "modalità Boateng" (giovane, promettente, semisconosciuto) sarebbe di gran lunga la soluzione più logica in questo momento e sono quelle che danno poi più soddisfazioni, anche economicamente (vedi Gourcuff per capire).
> Personalmente però davanti alla difesa vedrei meglio un regista, a maggior ragione che non abbiamo più Thiago, che faceva partire l'azione da dietro con i tempi giusti. Ovviamente un giocatore alla Sahin sarebbe la soluzione per me ideale.



Per Sahin, il genio di Galliani se ne è stato lì a guardare fino a quando prima stava andando all'Arsenal, e dopo è finito al Liverpool in prestito secco. Probabilmente siamo amici anche degli inglesi, noi "non diamo fastidio" (cit.)


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2012)

*Obiettivo centrocampo — Sullo sfondo c'è sempre la candidatura di Lassana Diarra, anche se il suo ingaggio va oltre i parametri milanisti. Piuttosto torna d'attualità il nome di De Jong: di lui si parla sin da gennaio. Il Milan propone una soluzione in prestito al City: non è facile, ma va messo nel conto che il giocatore sta spingendo per questa soluzione.*
(Gazza)


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

Da MN
E' l'olandese Nigel de Jong del Manchester City il nome forte delle ultimissime ore di mercato in casa Milan. Galliani e Braida provano ad arrivare al centrocampista dei citizens, che con il Manchester ha un contratto in scadenza nel giugno 2013. Non è un'operazione semplice, ma in via Turati hanno messo nel mirino l'olandese.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

se anche solo arrivasse uno dei due a caso faremmo un bel salto di qualità......


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

Ovviamente un bel prestitozzo.


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Agosto 2012)

Preferirei Diarra..


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2012)

in realtà la gazza dice che potremmo rilevare il cartellino a 7 milioni. Il prestito di De Jong non è praticabile in quanto è in scandenza di contratto


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Il City dopo le figure di ***** con Tevez tratta ancora con noi?


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Con tutti i giocatori in prestito che stiamo comprando l'anno prossimo ci troveremo a dover comprare come minimo una decina di giocatori


----------



## CrisRs (29 Agosto 2012)

mha...io non capisco...giovani giovani e poi puntano diarra e dejong(28 anni)...tantovaleva prendere strootman no???


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (29 Agosto 2012)

Preferisco Diarra


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Diarra senza dubbio fra i due. Speriamo arrivi, sarebbe un bell'innesto in mediana.


----------



## GioNF (29 Agosto 2012)

Entrambi sono meglio di quelli attuali. Ma fra i due scelgo Diarrà, DeJong è un macellaio mica da poco.


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Entrambi sono meglio di quelli attuali. Ma fra i due scelgo Diarrà, DeJong è un macellaio mica da poco.



L'uomo giusto per marcare Pirlo..XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

*MILAN *- Arrivano conferme, la trattativa tra Milan e De Jong è avviata, non è una boutade di mercato! 

fonte:eurosport


se arriva secondo me arriva de jong, se volevano diarra sarebbe partito lo stesso oggi per madrid


----------



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

De Jong ha poca tecnica e tanto fisico, Diarra è un mix fra tecnica e fisico..credo che se prendono De Jong è solo ed esclusivamente per l'ingaggio..lui prende 4mln al City, Diarra va dai 4.5 ai 5mln di euro al Real


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2012)

Spero sempre in Diarra, un anno in meno di De Jong e giocatore che ha un discreto piede; cedendo Mexes c'è poco da fare i tirchi per l'ingaggio di 4-4,5 mln.


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Per Sahin, il genio di Galliani se ne è stato lì a guardare fino a quando prima stava andando all'Arsenal, e dopo è finito al Liverpool in prestito secco. Probabilmente siamo amici anche degli inglesi, noi "non diamo fastidio" (cit.)



Infatti, era il centrocampista del Real davvero da prendere. Ma io penso anche ad un Verratti, da trattare ben prima dell'estate.
Però penso che in giro per l'Europa di giocatori analoghi ce ne siano. Basterebbe avere un'idea di quel che si vuol fare ben prima dell'ultima settimana di agosto!


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2012)

*Dall'Inghilterra, De Jong-Milan è quasi fatta: il merito è anche di Barbara Berlusconi*

In Inghilterra sono convinti che l’affare Nigel De Jong-Milan sia in dirittura di arrivo. Secondo quanto riportano i giornali d'Oltremanica l’affare si potrebbe chiudere anche nella giornata odierna. Il Manchester City, proprietario del cartellino, chiede 10 milioni di euro prima di dare il via libera all’operazione. Tuttavia, visto che il giocatore è in scadenza di contratto, Adriano Galliani potrebbe definire l’acquisto del centrocampista per una cifra intorno ai 7 milioni di euro. Sempre secondo i media britannici, Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ricoperto un ruolo chiave nella vicenda: sarebbe stata lei a convincere il padre della bontà dell’operazione.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> *Dall'Inghilterra, De Jong-Milan è quasi fatta: il merito è anche di Barbara Berlusconi*
> 
> In Inghilterra sono convinti che l’affare Nigel De Jong-Milan sia in dirittura di arrivo. Secondo quanto riportano i giornali d'Oltremanica l’affare si potrebbe chiudere anche nella giornata odierna. Il Manchester City, proprietario del cartellino, chiede 10 milioni di euro prima di dare il via libera all’operazione. Tuttavia, visto che il giocatore è in scadenza di contratto, Adriano Galliani potrebbe definire l’acquisto del centrocampista per una cifra intorno ai 7 milioni di euro. Sempre secondo i media britannici, Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ricoperto un ruolo chiave nella vicenda: sarebbe stata lei a convincere il padre della bontà dell’operazione.



Barbara forse si è stancata di Pato........


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

Da calciomercato.com
http://web.calciomercato.com/mercato/colpo-milan-in-arrivo-de-jong-873161


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2012)

Sono d'accordo su sahin sul valore del giocatore..... Ma non si possono prendere i giocatori in prestito secco,... Se la squadra poi ti gira il prossimo anno come fai? Il real se lo tiene..... Quindi in prestito secco non l'avrei mai fatto


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

7 milioni per de jong
7 milioni per pazzini
4 per acerbi

Simplythebest.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 7 milioni per de jong
> 7 milioni per pazzini
> 4 per acerbi
> 
> Simplythebest.



Pensa tu se il gallo avesse più soldi da spendere .....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Agosto 2012)

Vabbè adesso De Jong e Pazzini sono così scarsi da non valere manco 7 milioni di euro?
Comunque De Jong è un giocatore voluto da Allegri, ed è questo che conta


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

De Jong è un'ottima idea.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

ahah cmq no comment alla fine abbiamo capito che se vgliamo prendere un giocatore lo prendiamo e basta in u ngiorno invece alcune trattative mamma mia le tiriamo per le lunghe


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™;1761 ha scritto:


> ahah cmq no comment alla fine abbiamo capito che se vgliamo prendere un giocatore lo prendiamo e basta in u ngiorno invece alcune trattative mamma mia le tiriamo per le lunghe



...in un giorno di saldi.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Bah...


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

E il 31 ci sono i supersaldi


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 7 milioni per de jong
> 7 milioni per pazzini
> 4 per acerbi
> 
> Simplythebest.



Avrei da ridire. 18 milioni spesi in maniera discutibile, in particolar modo i 7 per Pazzini. Io penso si potesse fare di meglio, basterebbe sbolognare Mexes e Boateng, sarebbero due modi per ottenere ulteriore denaro cash. In piu io ritengo che abbiamo commesso errori grossi per giocatori poi andati via a cifre "umane" qua e la per l'Europa.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Quest'anno De Jong e il prossimo Strootman mi va più che bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

dai dai, serve come il pane


----------



## Dave (29 Agosto 2012)

Se non abbiamo manco 8 milioni per prendere De Jong siamo veramente alla frutta, 28 anni buon centrocampista con esperienza internazionale, meglio di cosi a 8 milioni non c'è nessuno.


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barbara forse si è stancata di Pato........



Muntari è rotto, Costant, Zapata e Traoré sono troppo asciutti fisicamente, niang è inesperto, Boateng è prosciugato dalla Satta..poverina..


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (29 Agosto 2012)

Non male, è un giocatore che molte squadre hanno inseguito...va bene!


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> *Dall'Inghilterra, De Jong-Milan è quasi fatta: il merito è anche di Barbara Berlusconi*
> 
> In Inghilterra sono convinti che l’affare Nigel De Jong-Milan sia in dirittura di arrivo. Secondo quanto riportano i giornali d'Oltremanica l’affare si potrebbe chiudere anche nella giornata odierna. Il Manchester City, proprietario del cartellino, chiede 10 milioni di euro prima di dare il via libera all’operazione. Tuttavia, visto che il giocatore è in scadenza di contratto, Adriano Galliani potrebbe definire l’acquisto del centrocampista per una cifra intorno ai 7 milioni di euro. *Sempre secondo i media britannici, Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ricoperto un ruolo chiave nella vicenda: sarebbe stata lei a convincere il padre della bontà dell’operazione.*


----------



## Gighen (29 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Avrei da ridire. 18 milioni spesi in maniera discutibile, in particolar modo i 7 per Pazzini. Io penso si potesse fare di meglio, basterebbe sbolognare Mexes e Boateng, sarebbero due modi per ottenere ulteriore denaro cash. In piu io ritengo che abbiamo commesso errori grossi per giocatori poi andati via a cifre "umane" qua e la per l'Europa.



D'accordissimo, poi il valore di Boateng scende a vista d'occhio. Io per 20-25 mln lo darei via prima che crolli definitivamente. Ormai si è dato al circo e alla bella vita.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

ragazzi a mio avviso è un ottimo giocatore anche per il discorso psicologico......il fatto di avere un buon giocatore davanti alla difesa fa stare tutti più tranquilli e poi col tempo potrebbe anche essere un buon uomo spogliatoio!!


----------



## Gighen (29 Agosto 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


>



Prima ha convinto De Jong


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Per me è la bella copia di Flamini.



Gighen ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo, poi il valore di Boateng scende a vista d'occhio. Io per 20-25 mln lo darei via prima che crolli definitivamente. Ormai si è dato al circo e alla bella vita.



E chi te li dà?


----------



## Gighen (29 Agosto 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me è la bella copia di Flamini.
> 
> 
> 
> E chi te li dà?




Adesso temo nessuno, è troppo tardi. Volendo, comunque, qualcuno si trovava. Boateng ha avuto grande visibilità in Europa coi gol contro Farca e Arsenal. Certo è che ogni mese che passa diventa più difficile piazzarlo.
Mexes purtroppo credo abbia un ingaggio troppo alto per trovare acquirenti.


----------



## Tobi (29 Agosto 2012)

servirebbero tutti e due come il pane.. giocatori con personalità e grinta.. con esperienza internazionale.. e tecnicamente niente male.
da prendere e tenere anche il prossimo anno a cifre ovviamente eque.. e poi il prossimo anno l'unico acquisto che necessiterebbe il centrocampo sarebbe strootman e saremmo a posto con diarra montolivo de jong strootman nocerino al max si investe su un obiang e su un altro giovane di prospettiva... cosi avremmo finalmente risolto il problema del centrocampo.. basta poco.. basta veramente poco per far competitiva questa ***** di squadra


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

*Adriano Galliani* aspetta il via libera di ​*Silvio Berlusconi*, vuole partire per ​*Manchester *e chiudere l'operazione ​*De Jong*. Sono ore importanti, il Milan intende stringere. Negli ultimi giorni c'è stato sondaggio con Il ​*Catania *per ​*Francesco Lodi*, ma ora la pista calda è De Jong. E Galliani aspetta il placet per andare in Inghilterra.

Pedullà​


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

De Jong ad una cifra umana e poi Kaka in cambio di Boateng e siamo una squadra potenzialmente divertente. Se poi salta pure allegri e finalmente abbiamo un allenatore credo potremo toglierci qualche soddisfazione


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Kakà ormai è saltato, Herb. La moglie ha detto che tornano in Brasile.


----------



## Harvey (29 Agosto 2012)

Non lo conosco bene e spero mi sorprenda come Van Bommel che ai tempi consideravo un fabbro e basta... Detto ciò, da quel poco che ho visto non mi sembra che innalzerà il nostro tasso tecnico.


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kakà ormai è saltato, Herb. La moglie ha detto che tornano in Brasile.



Boateng per chiunque del Real cosi ce ne liberiamo


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Adriano Galliani* aspetta il via libera di ​*Silvio Berlusconi*, vuole partire per ​*Manchester *e chiudere l'operazione ​*De Jong*. Sono ore importanti, il Milan intende stringere. Negli ultimi giorni c'è stato sondaggio con Il ​*Catania *per ​*Francesco Lodi*, ma ora la pista calda è De Jong. E Galliani aspetta il placet per andare in Inghilterra.
> 
> Pedullà​




Bella poesia admin,

la morale sara' "Fermi tutti, teniamo flamini, ho deciso io"


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

De Jong davanti alla difesa per me è ottimo. L'unico difetto è l'odio altrui che lo accomuna a Flamini.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

ln quel ruolo non abbiamo nessuno, perciò ben vengano i De Jong. 
Certo che se avessimo aggiustato meglio la difesa, ora potremo sperare anche nella zona Champions


----------



## Sindaco (29 Agosto 2012)

Se quelli che stanno sul naviglio inquinato si esaltano con Gargano, che giocava alla playstation prendendo l'inter di Recoba, allora con De Jong potremmo stappare direttamente lo spumante, anche perché sarebbe un balzo in avanti clamoroso per quello che è il livello attuale del nostro centrocampo.

Poi, mettendo lui davanti alla difesa, potremmo far uscire Montolivo dall'equivoco che intrappola tutti i centrocampisti italiani con piedi decenti dal 2002 in poi: tutti possono fare il centromediano di qualità, visto quello che ha fatto Pirlo.


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Così, nel derby su Cassano e Sneijder!


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 7 milioni per de jong
> 7 milioni per pazzini
> 4 per acerbi
> 
> Simplythebest.



7 milioni per Pazzini è fuorviante, perché gli vanno tolti 5 milioni della plusvalenza di Cassano. Quindi in realtà due sono le cucuzze spese.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Agosto 2012)

Ci farebbe fare un bel salto di qualità. Certo si dovrebbe disciplinare un po' visti i cartellini rossi che accumula. Cmq lo abbiamo capito che giocatore vuole Allegri a centrocampo: lui sarebbe perfetto..


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Così, nel derby su Cassano e Sneijder!



 

Anche su Pirlo e Vidal


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Così, nel derby su Cassano e Sneijder!



Uno che gioca di fino!


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Indimenticabile il fallo ai mondiali. Da invida pure a Kenshiro...


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

E' una frase che avevo già letto una settimana fa, direzione Madrid.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche su Pirlo e Vidal



Anche a cont... ah già lui non ci sarà


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma siamo sicuri ? Io ho paura che arrivi un mezzo giocatore non de Jong ,....l'operazione de Jong ti costa 7 di cartellino e 3 all'anno per minimo 3 anni al giocatore per meno anni non si muoverà mai perciò sono 18 di ingaggio al lordo piu 7 di cartellino fa 25......io non penso proprio che si possa spendere quella cifra non credo proprio


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma il centrocampo necessità di uno come lui.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2012)

Certo ma alora se e' per questo necessitava di un campione non di Pazzini di un campione come difensore di un trequartista forte perché boateng nn e' affidabile.... Io spero di sbagliarmi ma tutti quei soldi non. Li scuciono


----------



## beggia (29 Agosto 2012)

ma con de jong non si rischia di averlo piu' volte squalificato, che in campo? mi sembra un giocatore molto falloso..


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

ho guardato ora su wikipedia, certo che come gol e scarso eh ha fatto solo un gol dal 2009 :S, il dubbio già mi era venuto quando si parlava di inter e su studiosport facevano sempre vedere la stesso video con de jong e tira in curva :Facepalm:


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

Penso che con 2,5 per quattro anni ce la caviamo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

il city vuole 10 mln il milan ne offre 7 secondo me sono un po troppi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

io subito lo vorrei De Jong...al posto di Ambrosini


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Non importa se segna poco, De Jong ci serve in fase di copertura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

ma lui giocherebbe dove? davanti alla difesa?


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Spero proprio di si, con Montolivo che imposta da mezz'ala.


----------



## Alfiorx (29 Agosto 2012)

E si sa, quando galliani parte x Manchester... 
Speriamo, và!


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

non è che perchè siamo in crisi adesso i giocatori non li dobbiamo più pagare eh... 7 milioni è un prezzo onestissimo.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Non che mi piaccia tanto, ma posso forse fare lo schizzignoso in questo momento? Direi di no.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Il problema forse può essere l'ingaggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

ah buono allora, almeno montolivo va piu avanti ,davanti alla difesa mi fa schifo.


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™ ha scritto:


> ma lui giocherebbe dove? davanti alla difesa?



Sì, Montolivo giocherebbe mezzala, suo ruolo naturale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

speriamo allora, in quella posizione non mi piace montolivo, il sito del milan va lentissimo non e che stanno preparando la scritta in oro per de jong


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2012)

Il Milan non offre nulla la richiesta e' 10 ma Galliani deve aspettare il via libera per andare a trattare e' tutt'altro che scontato.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

mancano due giorni cioe dai se non si svegliano, poi che gallina deve partite per andare a prendere de jong mamma mia siamo alle comiche manco dovesse trattare un top player


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™;2021 ha scritto:


> mancano due giorni cioe dai se non si svegliano, poi che gallina deve partite per andare a prendere de jong mamma mia siamo alle comiche manco dovesse trattare un top player



è partito pure per niang.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

la mia prima scelta sarebbe stata Strootman, poi Diarrà e poi De Jong tra tutti quelli che ho sentito!!
a questo punto mi auguro solo che arrivi......


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™ ha scritto:


> mancano due giorni cioe dai se non si svegliano, poi che gallina deve partite per andare a prendere de jong mamma mia siamo alle comiche manco dovesse trattare un top player


Esatto, non capisco cosa stiano aspettando ancora.


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Secondo il ragionamento di Galliani, comprare un giocatore all'ultimo giorno di mercato è garanzia di risparmio. O perlomeno è il concetto che vuol far passare. Che poi sia per farsi delle vacanze più lunghe o che creda davvero a questa teoria è tutto da verificare. Una cosa è certa: dimostra di non avere in mente un progetto. Uno che rovista nella spazzatura per trovare i resti degli altri invece che far la spesa anticipatamente con i migliori prodotti per qualità/prezzo, non sa di certo prima quale menù servire in tavola.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Direi che l'affare Nocerino (praticamente rubato) così come quello di Robinho siano d'esempio.


----------



## Pamparulez (29 Agosto 2012)

Cosa significa PROGRAMMARE? Significa muoversi per tempo e individuare una rosa di calciatori potenzialmente interessanti e spendere al meglio i propri soldi. Programmando si poteva prendere un regista astro nascente del nostro calcio come Verratti a circa 10/12 mln di euro, con stipendio contenuto (max 1,5mln) su cui gettare le basi di una nuova generazione rossonera. Non programmare significa ritrovarsi a due giorni dalla fine del mercato senza sapere chi prendere, trovandosi a scegliere tra un Diarra inarrivabile per prezzo e stipendio (5mln!!!!), e un De Jong che può essere comprato per 9mln di euro.. con stip di circa 3,5/4mln.. 
In quale dei due casi spendi di piu?! Praticamente le cifre sono le stesse, ma nel primo caso ottieni il meglio, nel secondo sei a mettere l'ennesima pezza con un "ripiego".


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Cristof94 ha scritto:


> Direi che l'affare Nocerino (praticamente rubato) così come quello di Robinho siano d'esempio.



Robinho non è stato di certo un acquisto al risparmio.

Per quanto riguarda Nocerino, per stessa ammissione di Galliani, s'è trattato dell'ennesimo suggerimento del procuratore di turno. Non è stata certo una pensata di Galliani. 

Cmq il concetto è: se acquisti all'ultimo solo scarti, significa che non hai idee ma sei solo opportunista e arraffone. Non è così che si costruiscono cicli vincenti, secondo me.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Questo senza dubbio, io parlavo solo riguardo al risparmio. Basta vedere le altre società che i colpi li piazzano a metà mercato.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Per quest'anno De Jong é oro colato


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Agosto 2012)

Lass >>> De Jong
Ovviamente noi andiamo a trattare il più scarso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> è partito pure per niang.



pensa te come siamo ridicoli, cioè dai non credo che per sti giocatori bisogna partire, basta una telefonata e via

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Lass >>> De Jong
> Ovviamente noi andiamo a trattare il più scarso.



diarra e già "promesso" per il prossimo anno a un altra società non ricordo il nome


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Economicamente conviene più il secondo, poi non so cosa c'è sotto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

secondo me alla fine diarra non e mai stato trattato, sarebbe stato trattato nel pacchetto insieme a kakà.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™ ha scritto:


> diarra e già "promesso" per il prossimo anno a un altra società non ricordo il nome



al massimo si sarà promesso visto che l'anno prossimo si libera a zero.
sicura, comunque? io non ho letto niente al riguardo.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

L'anno scorso Galliani disse che Diarra era mister x.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Agosto 2012)

Cristof94 ha scritto:


> Economicamente conviene più il secondo, poi non so cosa c'è sotto.



Guarda che De Jong guadagna 4 mln l'anno, eh.
E di sicuro il City non ce lo regalerà. Magari farà un forte sconto, ma a meno di 4/5 mln non lo vende.
Inutile dire che sarà inutile proporre il prestito con diritto di riscatto. Specie con loro.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Per così poco penso che Galliani lo tratta, così come ha speso i 7 milioni per Pazzini.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Il City ho letto che valuta l'olandese non meno di 8 mln di euro. Tutt'altro che un giocatore in saldo.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Diarra quanto lo valutava il Real?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2012)

Sti macellai...Non abbiamo uno dico UNO che sappia giocare a calcio.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Abbiamo Montolivo, ma il ruolo è sbagliato.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™;1964 ha scritto:


> ho guardato ora su wikipedia, certo che come gol e scarso eh ha fatto solo un gol dal 2009 :S, il dubbio già mi era venuto quando si parlava di inter e su studiosport facevano sempre vedere la stesso video con de jong e tira in curva :Facepalm:



Diarra ha fatto un gol in tutta la sua carriera. Il compito di De Jong non è far gol, è fare da interditore e addomesticare i palloni a centrocampo


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

Lassana verrebbe molto poco motivato, non mi convince, oltretutto non vuol rinunciare a un quattrino, mentre De Jong si, non essendo la differenza tra i due abissale la scelta praticamente si fa da sola.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il City ho letto che valuta l'olandese non meno di 8 mln di euro. Tutt'altro che un giocatore in saldo.



Ma scusa quanti ne dovrebbe valere ?

Non è che perchè dobbiamo risparmiare ci devono regalare i giocatori


----------



## pippolandia (29 Agosto 2012)

intanto Diarra potrebbe andare all'inter....e noi dormiamo, se solo il pelato mi capitasse tra le mani di notte senza nessuno...sai che divertimento!!!

Maicon potrebbe intralciare i piani del Milan per arrivare a Lassana Diarra. L’Inter, infatti, non ha perso le speranze di arrivare al giocatore del Real, seguito (molto) da vicino dal Milan. La società nerazzurra, come detto, potrebbe giocarsi la carta del laterale brasiliano: sia in uno scambio alla pari con il Real per ottenere il francese e sia, ipotesi al momento più probabile, reinvestire su Diarra i soldi incassati dalla possibile cessione di ''Maic'' al Manchester City. Come potete vedere si tratta di una situazione in completo divenire che solo gli ultimi giorni di mercato permetteranno di chiarire.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Nono non faceva una mia valutazione. Intendo dire che quello hanno detto che costa, quindi se Galliani aspettava i saldi di fine agosto beh, De Jong a quella cifra non è in saldo, ergo poteva comprarlo anche un mese fa che era meglio per tutti.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Boh se non prendere De Jong significa non prendere nessuno, allora ben venga De Jong. Anche se preferivo Diarra che almeno i piedi li sa usare. Certo vedere De Jong in azione contro la Juventus sarà di una goduria unica.


----------



## pippolandia (29 Agosto 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Boh se non prendere De Jong significa non prendere nessuno, allora ben venga De Jong. Anche se preferivo Diarra che almeno i piedi li sa usare. Certo vedere De Jong in azione contro la Juventus sarà di una goduria unica.



Diarra andrà alle mer.de!!
E' una cosa che convene a entrambe e quindi alla fine lo faranno lo scambio con Maicon!
De jong vediamo,,,,manca poco poco alla fine del mercato


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Diarra all'Inter no! Allora Galliani non può dormire sonni tranquilli, lo segue da anni e ora se lo fa strappare così. Non siamo sicuri neanche che viene De Jong.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Diarra verrebbe senza motivazioni, con ingaggio alto. Per me é meglio de Jong


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nono non faceva una mia valutazione. Intendo dire che quello hanno detto che costa, quindi se Galliani aspettava i saldi di fine agosto beh, De Jong a quella cifra non è in saldo, ergo poteva comprarlo anche un mese fa che era meglio per tutti.



L'avesse preso a Luglio oggi staremmo qua a chiederne un altro ( probabilmente uno di qualità che servirebbe come il pane )


Invece così ci sarà chi si accontenterà


----------



## pippolandia (29 Agosto 2012)

Cristof94 ha scritto:


> Diarra all'Inter no! Allora Galliani non può dormire sonni tranquilli, lo segue da anni e ora se lo fa strappare così. Non siamo sicuri neanche che viene De Jong.


E' quella classica operazione che conviene ad entrambi....dentimarci avrebbe già potuto cederlo al city....ma non lo fa perchè sa che il real deve cedere diarra....e alla fine lo scmbieranno....cmq de jong ci farebbe comodo, sarebbe l'ideale!!


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Concordo, ma non schiferei De Jong.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

_Diarra ha già l'accordo per giugno col Fenerbahce.

Il City per De Jong chiedeva 8 milioni qualche giorno fa, il Milan vuol spendere *2-3 milioni*, l'affare si può fare_

- Di Marzio -


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Non penso proprio che il Milan lo prenda a 2-3 milioni. Penso piuttosto che la prenderà da un'altra parte.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

No vabbeh... questo sarebbe il budget stanziato da Re Silvio per il centrocampista?


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Esatto, chi vuoi prendere con quei soldi?


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Appena ho letto 2-3 milioni subito  poi dopo


----------



## pippolandia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma Gallina in questo momento è a Manchester vero???


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> al massimo si sarà promesso visto che l'anno prossimo si libera a zero.
> sicura, comunque? io non ho letto niente al riguardo.



sisi sono sicura se non ricordo male l'hanno detto ieri sera a sportitalia,ecco il Fenerbahce come ha detto Dumbaghi, mi sembrava che era il Fenerbahce ma non ero sicura.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

3 mln? Manco il Sassuolo...


----------



## Cm Punk (29 Agosto 2012)

Come al solito prendiamo solo fabbri!
La cosa assurda che lo paghiamo pure, a questo punto i mln spesi per lui (se magari ci aggiungiamo i 7 mln di pazzini) ci prendevi un ottimo centrocampista.


----------



## Re di Bastoni (29 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me è un buon innesto. Galliani sa sempre il fatto suo!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

vedrete che se parte parte venerdi cosi poi dice l'ultimo giorno abbiamo fatto il colpo come ogni anno


----------



## SpottyTeux (29 Agosto 2012)

Non possiamo permetterci di sputarci sopra... Quindi speriamo.


----------



## Dave (29 Agosto 2012)

De Jong a Diarrà gli fà le scarpe, non vi accontentate di nulla...


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2012)

Al massimo spendiamo 3 mln per ogni singolo giocatore, che società di peracottari!


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Incompetenza a livelli massimi


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Vendessero la società almeno.


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2012)

purtroppo per come siamo messi e' un ottimo acquisto ragazzi..sicuramente migliore di tutti i centrocampisti attuali che abbiamo


----------



## Rossonero Veronese (29 Agosto 2012)

De Jong...De Jong....ma Valero a 7 faceva schifo?


----------



## Dave (30 Agosto 2012)

Secondo quanto riferito da Gianluca Di Marzio sugli schermi di "Skysport", il Milan sarebbe vicinissimo all'acquisto di Nigel De Jong.
Per l'esperto di mercato domani potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per l'arrivo dell'olandese in rossonero. Le parti sarebbero molto vicine, si tratta sul prezzo del cartellino che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ai 5 milioni di euro, ma si discute anche dell'ingaggio del giocatore che avrebbe chiesto una cifra intorno ai 3 milioni di euro, di fatto si stanno limando le differenze fra domanda ed offerta.
I rapporti fra le due società sono ottimi, ricuciti dopo la querelle Tevez già in gennaio, per questo sembra che le cose possano andare per il verso giusto, non si può parlare di affare fatto ancora, ma le possibilità ci sono e sembrano essere molto concrete

FONTE: MILANNEWS


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2012)

Non è male come acquisto, ma presentarlo come l'ultimo super mega colpo del mercato dopo immane sforzo del presidente è abbastanza penoso...


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo colpo, a ste cifre nel ruolo non c'era di meglio...


Certo che però sto centrocampo è troppo poco tecnico, bho.


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Per me ancora oltre a De Jong si piazzerà un altro colpo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

Cristof94 ha scritto:


> Per me ancora oltre a De Jong si piazzerà un altro colpo.


Penso anche io, credo dietro.


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo un centrale con i testicoli di ferro.


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2012)

il centrale ce lo possiamo sognare


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non ci scommetterei troppo. Li siamo messi abbastanza male, con Mexès addirittura in sovrappeso. Non si può lasciare un Milan così.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

Se ci danno M'biwa agli sgoccioli proprio magari.... altrimenti io andrei avanti con questi e terrei Mexes cercando di recuperarlo e nel caso spedirlo a gennaio, Zapata e Acerbi sono entrambi da scoprire non sarebbe male se almeno uno dei due facesse una stagione alla grande e si superasse.
L'anno prossimo dobbiamo assolutamente prendere Ogbonna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

voglio carvalho


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

.........................Gabriel..........
De Sciglio...Mbiwa ...Ogbonna....??
...........De Jong........Nocerino.......
Boateng........Montolivo......Emanuelson
.......................Lewandowsky....

Questa mi andrebbe stra-bene


----------



## Vinz (30 Agosto 2012)

Il centrale? Di centrali ne abbiamo già 5, che poi siano uno più scarso dell'altro è un altro discorso. Il "colpo" in difesa è stato Zapata, uno che per una buona stagione all'Udinese è diventato "l'ottimo acquisto".
A centrocampo nemmeno prenderemo altri, perchè Galliani non conosce nessuno. Altrimenti piuttosto che buttare 7 milioni per Pazzini e altri per De Jong (buon acquisto, ma serve tutt'altro a centrocampo) avrebbe preso Borja Valero.
Al massimo, arriverà un vecchio decrepito che ha solo il nome....


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Il centrale? Di centrali ne abbiamo già 5, che poi siano uno più scarso dell'altro è un altro discorso. Il "colpo" in difesa è stato Zapata, uno che per una buona stagione all'Udinese è diventato "l'ottimo acquisto".
> A centrocampo nemmeno prenderemo altri, perchè Galliani non conosce nessuno. Altrimenti piuttosto che buttare 7 milioni per Pazzini e altri per De Jong (buon acquisto, ma serve tutt'altro a centrocampo) avrebbe preso Borja Valero.
> Al massimo, arriverà un vecchio decrepito che ha solo il nome....



Anzitutto bollare già come "scarso" Acerbi mi pare ingeneroso nei suoi confronti. Attenderei di vederlo all'opera, poi magari sarà un ******* mega galattico, ma c'è sempre quella possibilità che possa rivelarsi un buon acquisti. Mexes non è scarso, ma neanche un fenomeno ed è mentalmente limitato. Probabilmente altrove e con un altro allenatore non sarebbe considerato cosi'. Che poi sia pagato troppo è un altro discorso, ma scarso... Mah. Zapata è un rischio, ma mi pare che, alla fine, come spesa non sia costato cosi' tanto da lamentarsi...

Il centrocampo è il tasto dolente, pero' De Jong ti permette di giocare con una linea De Jong-Montolivo-Nocerino che proprio male non è. Borja Valero? E' da vedere come si adatterà al pallone italiano. Galliani non conosce nessuno? Mica lo so, anche perchè ultimamente Galliani sta prendendo, curiosamente, solo giocatori che vuole Allegri o in linea con le sue richieste... Quindi, in teoria, le colpe sarebbero TUTTE dell'allenatore. Pazzini? Beh... Pazzini-Bojan-Pato è un gran tridente. Poi c'è un'altra soluzion interessante che è Montolivo-De Jong-Nocerino con Robinho dietro Pazzini-Bojan/Pato/ELS. Servirà molta fortuna, ma in Italia si puo' fare bene e togliersi qualche soddisfazione. Certo qualcosina manca, ma considerata la pochezza economica...SE ARRIVA DE JONG siam da 3/4 posto. 

Ps vado oltre...secondo me la lacuna piu grande è il ruolo di trequartista. Visto che questo mezzo allenatore lo utilizza... perchè non cedere l'inutile Boateng, monetizzare e comprare qualcosa di serio in quel ruolo? Perchè un buon giocatore dietro a Pazzini-Bojam con un centrocampo Montolivo-DeJong-Nocerino potrebbe veramente farci fare un ulteriore salto di qualità.


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2012)

Herbert siamo a posto per 3/4? Hai un terzino destro abate che non sa crossare ed attaccare lo spazio, non hai un centrale di sicuro affidamento, una certezza, non hai 1 punta di livello internazionale capace di trascinare la squadra e non hai una mezzala che sa portare palla dal centrocampo all attacco. E sono stato generoso tenenendo conto che de.sciglio e vila si ritaglieranno il loro spazio


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

Mah, preferivo Diarra


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

De Sciglio Yanga Yepes Vilà
Montolivo De Jong Boateng
Bojan Pazzini El Shaarawy

Non sarebbe male.
Yanga se facciamo l'accordo a gennaio arriverebbe gratis, se diamo retta al Generale e almeno per l'anno prossimo prendiamo Strootman è già una buona cosa. Considerando che probabilmente Robinho si leverà dalle palle per andare in brasile e mexes verrà sbolognato avremmo 10 milioni in meno di ingaggio sul groppone, secondo me l'anno prossimo almeno i soldi sui giovani potranno essere investiti, anche perché abbiamo un bilancio solo che positivo.


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Herbert siamo a posto per 3/4? Hai un terzino destro abate che non sa crossare ed attaccare lo spazio, non hai un centrale di sicuro affidamento, una certezza, non hai 1 punta di livello internazionale capace di trascinare la squadra e non hai una mezzala che sa portare palla dal centrocampo all attacco. E sono stato generoso tenenendo conto che de.sciglio e vila si ritaglieranno il loro spazio



Allora... io sto dicendo altro. Se, come si dice e si sente dire, non ci sono soldi... un mercato del genere, PER IL CAMPIONATO ITALIANO, è piu che buono. Siamo indietro, a mio avviso, a centrocampo rispetto le altre... ma con De Jong il gap lo accorciamo. Davanti... Onestamente per me Pazzini, pur essendo uno scarto dell'Inter, è piu che buono cosi' come Bojan... e poi spero che finisca la s**** a Pato. I limiti sono il portiere (nessuno lo dice, ma Abbiati non è un portiere) e i terzini, ma SEMPRE PARLANDO DI CAMPIONATO ITALIANO, chi sta messo megli di noi ? In piu...l'allenatore che tutti (o quasi) difendono pare avere cio' che voleva: bene, vediamo allora. Poi io posso dirti che venderei Boateng domani mattina, che avrei preso Nainggolan o Marvin Martin, che se il Psg vuole Ibra e T. Silva glieli impacchetto e mi faccio dare Sakho e Verratti (o Chantome) in cambio...ma sono altri discorsi. Questo mercato, con DE JONG quando sarà ufficiale, non sarà peggiori di altri in passato (per esempio quello penoso dell'estate dell'arrivo di Ronaldinho, il ritorno del traditore ucraino, il pupazzo Zambrotta... quell'anno hai speso l'ira di dio e non hai ottenuto nulla).


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio Yanga Yepes Vilà
> Montolivo De Jong Boateng
> Bojan Pazzini El Shaarawy
> 
> ...



A me non piace fare il saputello, ma voi che continuate a parlare di Yanga Mbwia secondo me lo avete visto poco. O meglio: avete visto poco il Montpellier, squadra rivelazione dell'anno scorso e in cui c'erano, per me, solamente tre giocatori molto sopra la media. C'era Giroud che infatti è andato all'Arsenal, c'è ancora Belhanda (lui si che sarebbe un gran colpo, altro che Boateng) e c'è ancora Stambouli. Il resto è di una mediocrità/normalità imbarazzante, il Montpellier ha semplicemente azzeccato la stagione della vita. Ribadisco per comprare ora basta vendere Boateng (finalmente il bluff che è emerge) incassi soldi e puoi reinvestirli su Strootman (visto che vi piace...) o Nainggolan (che secondo me è veramente forte) o chi volete... Ps a quel punto dal campionato francese, se si vuole pescare un difensore, meglio il ******* (mi censuro da solo ) marsigliese N'Koulou oppure io investirei su Ecuele Manga, classe 1988, difensore centrale del Lorient.


----------



## Vinz (30 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Anzitutto bollare già come "scarso" Acerbi mi pare ingeneroso nei suoi confronti. Attenderei di vederlo all'opera, poi magari sarà un ******* mega galattico, ma c'è sempre quella possibilità che possa rivelarsi un buon acquisti. Mexes non è scarso, ma neanche un fenomeno ed è mentalmente limitato. Probabilmente altrove e con un altro allenatore non sarebbe considerato cosi'. Che poi sia pagato troppo è un altro discorso, ma scarso... Mah. Zapata è un rischio, ma mi pare che, alla fine, come spesa non sia costato cosi' tanto da lamentarsi...
> 
> Il centrocampo è il tasto dolente, pero' De Jong ti permette di giocare con una linea De Jong-Montolivo-Nocerino che proprio male non è. Borja Valero? E' da vedere come si adatterà al pallone italiano. Galliani non conosce nessuno? Mica lo so, anche perchè ultimamente Galliani sta prendendo, curiosamente, solo giocatori che vuole Allegri o in linea con le sue richieste... Quindi, in teoria, le colpe sarebbero TUTTE dell'allenatore. Pazzini? Beh... Pazzini-Bojan-Pato è un gran tridente. Poi c'è un'altra soluzion interessante che è Montolivo-De Jong-Nocerino con Robinho dietro Pazzini-Bojan/Pato/ELS. Servirà molta fortuna, ma in Italia si puo' fare bene e togliersi qualche soddisfazione. Certo qualcosina manca, ma considerata la pochezza economica...SE ARRIVA DE JONG siam da 3/4 posto.
> 
> Ps vado oltre...secondo me la lacuna piu grande è il ruolo di trequartista. Visto che questo mezzo allenatore lo utilizza... perchè non cedere l'inutile Boateng, monetizzare e comprare qualcosa di serio in quel ruolo? Perchè un buon giocatore dietro a Pazzini-Bojam con un centrocampo Montolivo-DeJong-Nocerino potrebbe veramente farci fare un ulteriore salto di qualità.



Mah, la vedo molto peggio io. Perchè passare da Nesta - Thiago ad Acerbi - Mexes (se vogliamo considerarla la miglior coppia schierabile) è una gravissima perdita tecnica e non solo... tutta la squadra sa di non essere protetta come prima.
Mexes sinceramente ha alternato ottime partite a scempi assurdi... e da come s'è presentato al ritiro, mi sa che le premesse sono tutt'altro che buone. Acerbi? Hai ragione sul non bollarlo come cesso, solo che sinceramente non mi ispira per niente fiducia. In serie A ha giocato bene mezza stagione, nel precampionato è stato uno dei peggiori.

A centrocampo, Montolivo nella scorsa partita mi ha fatto pena sinceramente... Nocerino non è un campione, ha fatto la stagione della vita, è un buon giocatore... tutto qui. De Jong è un buon acquisto, ma serviva un centrocampista tecnico, possibilmente meglio di Montolivo (che all'Europeo ha giocato bene da trequartista e lì lo proverei).

Il tridente Pazzini-Bojan-Pato? Pato starà fuori un'intera stagione, ormai s'è capito. Dovesse tornare e non infortunarsi, parliamo comunque di Ottobre-Novembre... ma figurati se non si infortuna.
Pazzini è uno che se non gli arrivano cross e p.alle filtranti la palla non la struscia nemmeno... e chi gliela da la boccia a questo? 
Bojan mi piace, ma non capisco come possa rendere bene da noi, quindi non mi espongo.

I presupposti per fare bene non li vedo per niente, comunque (parlando della squadra). Già la sconfitta con la Samp, per me parla chiaro.


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Purtroppo in difesa non abbiamo nessuna certezza: due promesse e un miracolo.


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Prendete questo mercato in entrata e confrontatelo con altri in passato. Poi ne riparleremo. In ottica campionato ITALIANO secondo me solo Juve (per la rosa) Inter e Roma (perchè secondo me sono ampiamente meglio allenate) sono MOOOLTO meglio di noi. L'Europa non la guardo neanche, non la considero. Ribadisco "la fortuna" sarà importante, se lo cose gireranno per me giocando con De Jong-Montolivo-Nocerino Pazzini-Pato-Bojan oppure con Robinho trequarista ... possiamo dire la nostra. E, finalmente, vedremo anche chi ha ragione sul tecnico: quest'anno allegri (che per me è fra i peggiori in italia) deve dimostrare quello che vale. Fra l'altro, cosa che non accadeva da una vita, lo stanno pure accontentando negli acquisti... Ripeto: considerato tutto...non siamo messi cosi' male. Certo la pochezza dei nostri avversari ci aiuta...L'importante ora sarebbe fare ulteriore pulizia (via Boateng).


----------



## Dottorm (30 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo arrivi.
Certo in passato gli avrei cagato in testa, ora come ora per noi è un top player, oltre che fondamentale in un ruolo in cui siamo scopertissimi.
Ci serve come il pane.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo di chiudere.Col Gal mai dare tutto per certo!


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2012)

Può dare copertura però adesso ci serve qualità.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Può dare copertura però adesso ci serve qualità.



sono d'ccordo...arrivasse anche un altro coi piedi buoni onestamente non mi sentirei di criticare il mercato.

mah,vediamo che ci combinano entro domani


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Prendete questo mercato in entrata e confrontatelo con altri in passato. Poi ne riparleremo. In ottica campionato ITALIANO secondo me solo Juve (per la rosa) Inter e Roma (perchè secondo me sono ampiamente meglio allenate) sono MOOOLTO meglio di noi. L'Europa non la guardo neanche, non la considero. Ribadisco "la fortuna" sarà importante, se lo cose gireranno per me giocando con De Jong-Montolivo-Nocerino Pazzini-Pato-Bojan oppure con Robinho trequarista ... possiamo dire la nostra. E, finalmente, vedremo anche chi ha ragione sul tecnico: quest'anno allegri (che per me è fra i peggiori in italia) deve dimostrare quello che vale. Fra l'altro, cosa che non accadeva da una vita, lo stanno pure accontentando negli acquisti... Ripeto: considerato tutto...non siamo messi cosi' male. Certo la pochezza dei nostri avversari ci aiuta...L'importante ora sarebbe fare ulteriore pulizia (via Boateng).



Non si può proprio sentire "lo hanno accontentato con gli acquisti" e nello stesso tempo gli hanno venduto Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic. Credo preferisse non avere mercato e tenersi questi due.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (30 Agosto 2012)

Mi piace, ci serve!


----------



## GioNF (30 Agosto 2012)

Io direi che la difesa, guardando i numeri, è a posto così. Difficilmente mexes andrà via ADESSO. A gennaio di sicuro, ma ora è troppo tardi.
Se Galliani, oltre a DeJong, deve fare un altro colpo, che lo faccia a centrocampo, prendendo un giocatore di qualità.

Tra l'altro non riesco ancora a capacitarmi dell'affare-Merkel. Perchè venderlo al Genoa, perchè.


----------



## Pedrosa (30 Agosto 2012)

Insomma dai. De Jong non sarebbe mica male


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2012)

La qualità proprio non ci piace.


----------



## ErreKappa (30 Agosto 2012)

Non riusciremo a fare due passaggi di fila a centrocampo, ma almeno spezzeremo qualche gamba...


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (30 Agosto 2012)

gia' sogno: ambrosini, de jong, flamini, ogni partita rimarremo in 8/9


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Avessero tenuto Merkel sarei stato soddisfatto da questo mercato.

De Jong ci serve, ci serve tantissimo. In ogni squadra c'è bisogno di un mastino che sappia stare in campo. Flamini, Traoré e Constant non sono da considerare e Ambro ormai ha la sua età. Montolivo rende se non sta davanti alla difesa, chiedere al GobboNapoletanoInteristaPrandelli, quindi lo proverei mezz'ala destra, come Aquilani (ah perché, perché non riscattarlo..) diciamo.
Poi c'è il problema Boateng, a me piace tantissimo, perché ha tecnica e potenza MA, deve imparare a stare in campo. Imparasse a stare in mezzo al campo diventerebbe uno veramente forte. Dobbiamo cambiare modulo, l'unico trequartista senza Zlatan per me non ha senso.

Concordo con herb, io Acerbi poi lo attendo volentieri. E' comunque un '88 e generalmente i difensori maturano fuma un po' più tardi rispetto ad esempio agli attaccanti, è milanista puro e darà il 110% per la maglia.

Bojan spero faccia un figurone.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ben venga De Jong.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (30 Agosto 2012)

alla fine se dovesse arrivare o lui o diarra(un utopia entrambi) mi andrebbe bene-..


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)

Davanti alla difesa ci sta benissimo. Ma serviva un rinforzo di qualità.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Agosto 2012)

un centrocampo con de montolivo - de jong - merkel sarei stato molto soddisfatto, aimè quando quando qualcuno sente odore di plusvaleze....


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

Milan, assalto De Jong
L'affare è a un passo

*
Galliani è pronto a chiudere la trattativa con il City: le parti sono molto vicine. Sarebbe l'ultimo colpo del mercato rossonero
Nigel De Jong, 27 anni.Il colpo è in canna: il Milan è in pressing sul Manchester City per Nigel De Jong. I due club sono molto vicini, la trattativa è ad un passo dalla svolta definitiva: l'a.d. rossonero Adriano Galliani sta per piazzare l'ultimo acquisto di questo mercato milanista.

Si chiude oggi? — Nigel de Jong è la pedina che Massimiliano Allegri aspettava da tempo. De Jong, in scadenza di contratto con il City nel 2013, è il tassello che manca per la squadra che il tecnico ha in testa. Il Manchester City per liberarlo chiede otto milioni, il Milan spera di portarlo via con molto meno, visto appunto che il giocatore sarebbe comunque libero a fine stagione. Galliani dovrebbe chiudere oggi l’affare, sempre che Berlusconi dia il via libera all’operazione dal punto di vista economico. Le parti sono vicinissime.*
*(Gazza)*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2012)

Perfetto, ci permetterà di spostare Montolivo più avanti. Però servirebbe un vice Montolivo... (O meglio, un titolare serio...)

Mi sa che (Pato permettendo) giocheremo spesso con 3 punte in assenza di uno tra Montolivo e Boateng


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

dai, con 5-6 milioni può essere un buon colpo. A patto che, Traoré Constant Flamini non vedano il campo, Ambrosini lo veda solo dalla panchina e che porti qualche giovincello dalla primavera.


----------



## Harvey (30 Agosto 2012)

Con lui si potrebbe seriamente giocare col 4-2-3-1, perlomeno in certe partite.

De Jong (Ambrosini) - Nocerino (Flamini)

Emanuelson (Bojan) - Boateng (Montolivo) - Robinho (El Sharaawy)


----------



## Cm Punk (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong Nocerino Flamini Ambrosini Traore
Emanuelson Boateng Montolivo

Abbiamo 5 fabbri e 3 giocatori di qualità, se ne fosse andato quello scarsone inutile di traorè e fosse arrivato qualche giocatore di qualità decente (avevo letto di granero) sarebbe stato un buonissimo centrocampo.


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong nella mediocrità della nostra rosa va più che bene, sistemerebbe un po il centrocampo, anche se in difesa ed in attacco non penso siamo messi bene.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non sono molto contento di questo acquisto perchè ovviamente preferivo un giocatore di qualità lì in mezzo al campo.Però piuttosto che vedere Pannocchia titolare meglio De Jong.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2012)

E nemmeno serviva spendere! Ce l'avevamo in casa


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> De Jong Nocerino Flamini Ambrosini Traore
> Emanuelson Boateng Montolivo
> 
> Abbiamo 5 fabbri e 3 giocatori di qualità, se ne fosse andato quello scarsone inutile di traorè e fosse arrivato qualche giocatore di qualità decente (avevo letto di granero) sarebbe stato un buonissimo centrocampo.


Ce l'avevamo in casa ed era Merkel, e invece siamo andati a darlo al Genoa. Operazione da schiaffi in faccia


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2012)

Se De Jong arriva oggi, forse per domani c'è ancora speranza per un difensore. Magari se riuscissimo a sbolognare Mesbah...


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Domani possiamo prendere solo difensori che militano nella nostra lega. Altrimenti la vedo dura per gli affari europei, visto che transfert e altre cose non arriverebbero in tempo.


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2012)

Bah, quantomeno non è uno di quei nomi che ti fanno pena a sentirli.
Certo che vendere Merkel è stata veramente una di quelle fesserie atomiche


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong è necessario, in alternativa saremo costrette a vedere Flamini o Constant, non so se mi spiego. In ogni caso, col senno di poi, avrei preferito lasciare andare El Sharaawy e tenere Merkel, anche in virtù degli acquisti che poi sono stati fatti in attacco. Speriamo che Stefano mi smentirà...


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

E' necessario perchè il nostro centrocampo difetta di randellatori e mediani forti. Basti vedere che l'anno scorso siamo stati la quart'ultima squadra per contrasti a centrocampo, evidenziando proprio la vulnerabilità in quel settore di campo.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (30 Agosto 2012)

Merkel e' scarso non fatevi traviare da cinsiderazioni relative all'eta'. Domenica ha fatto pena, goal a parte. Meglio puntare su elsha.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Merkel e' scarso non fatevi traviare da cinsiderazioni relative all'eta'. Domenica ha fatto pena, goal a parte. Meglio puntare su elsha.


----------



## ErreKappa (30 Agosto 2012)

Bhe in pratica o ci si teneva Merkel, o ci si teneva El Sharaawy, non c'erano altre soluzioni...il tempo dira qual era la scelta giusta...per il resto è vero che il tedesco a parte il gol non è che abbia fatto molto.

Comunque bene venga De Jong, anche se sarebbe servito qualcuno più completo e di maggiore qualità.
Soprattutto se, da come sento in giro, saremmo pronti a elargigli un super stipendio da 4 milioni in su (la cosa che ha fatto desistere l?inter), non sarebbe sta furbata...


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Aggiornamento fonte Gazzetta:

SÌ DE JONG — Questa mattina l'olandese ha accettato la proposta di contratto rossonera, e a questo punto Galliani spera di chiudere in giornata l’affare. C'è da superare l'ultimo ostacolo, che è rappresentato dalle richieste del City. Ma le parti sono vicinissime.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Un uomo davanti la difesa ci serve come il pane, non ci possiamo affidare ad Ambro 35enne..


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Bene giocheremo così.

Nocerino De Jong Montolivo.

Bene. Bisognerà vedere il Boa che farà....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Avessimo i centrali del Borussia saremmo da scudetto. Speriamo in Acerbi.


----------



## ErreKappa (30 Agosto 2012)

L'aspetto più negativo sarebbe doversi sorbire i fuochi d'artificio sparati da Mediaset, Gazza & co...con i titoloni cubitali, i vari "De Jong nuovo Rijkard", "Galliani mercato da 9", "Milan pronto per il triplete", e immondizia simile....


----------



## Dottorm (30 Agosto 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bene giocheremo così.
> 
> Nocerino De Jong Montolivo.
> 
> ...



L'avessimo sfanculato noi Boateng...sarebbe stato un gran pacco per Mou, avrei goduto il doppio


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

ErreKappa ha scritto:


> L'aspetto più negativo sarebbe doversi sorbire i fuochi d'artificio sparati da Mediaset, Gazza & co...con i titoloni cubitali, i vari "De Jong nuovo Rijkard", "Galliani mercato da 9", "Milan pronto per il triplete", e immondizia simile....




...ce ne sorbiamo tante, pazienza, l'importante è che si rinforzi la squadra.


----------



## Dottorm (30 Agosto 2012)

ErreKappa ha scritto:


> L'aspetto più negativo sarebbe doversi sorbire i fuochi d'artificio sparati da Mediaset, Gazza & co...con i titoloni cubitali, i vari "De Jong nuovo Rijkard", "Galliani mercato da 9", "Milan pronto per il triplete", e immondizia simile....



Ma figurati, e chi ci crederebbe? E se davvero ci fosse qualche demente di tale fattura, sono gli stessi "evoluti" che cercavano di continuare a giustificare la società sempre e comunque...


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bene giocheremo così.
> 
> Nocerino De Jong Montolivo.
> 
> ...


Bisognerà sperare che come nella scorsa stagione non gli venga la sindrome di Pato (**** ed infortuni).


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

Il colpo è in canna: il Milan è in pressing sul Manchester City per *Nigel De Jong*. I due club sono molto vicini, la trattativa è ad un passo dalla svolta definitiva: l'a.d. rossonero Adriano Galliani sta per piazzare l'ultimo acquisto di questo mercato milanista.

*SI CHIUDE OGGI?* — Nigel de Jong è la pedina che Massimiliano Allegri aspettava da tempo. De Jong, in scadenza di contratto con il City nel 2013, è il tassello che manca per la squadra che il tecnico ha in testa. Il Manchester City per liberarlo chiede otto milioni, il Milan spera di portarlo via con molto meno, visto appunto che il giocatore sarebbe comunque libero a fine stagione.
*SÌ DE JONG* — Questa mattina l'olandese ha accettato la proposta di contratto rossonera, e a questo punto Galliani spera di chiudere in giornata l’affare. C'è da superare l'ultimo ostacolo, che è rappresentato dalle richieste del City. Ma le parti sono vicinissime.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Bene. Non mi piace tanto però. Ma di questi tempi uno cosi è oro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2012)

non seguo la premier league, chi è sto qua?


----------



## Gekyn (30 Agosto 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non seguo la premier league, chi è sto qua?


Finalmente qualcuno che abita nelle mie vicinanze......sei nuovo o eri inscritto anche al vecchio foro??


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo di non fare come al solito la classica figura dei barboni senza soldi


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2012)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che abita nelle mie vicinanze......sei nuovo o eri inscritto anche al vecchio foro??



ero anche nel vecchio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non seguo la premier league, chi è sto qua?



Mai sentito parlare di De Jong ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mai sentito parlare di De Jong ?



vabbè di nome lo conosco, ma in che ruolo è? come gioca?


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2012)

Gazzetta dello Sport: De Jong ha detto si!
www.milannews.it


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> vabbè di nome lo conosco, ma in che ruolo è? come gioca?


Centrocampista, davanti alla difesa a mo di diga 
Ecco, invece, come gioca:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayEt24YOF5I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nd4GBB1s3s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHjJaUppv18


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non si può proprio sentire "lo hanno accontentato con gli acquisti" e nello stesso tempo gli hanno venduto Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic. Credo preferisse non avere mercato e tenersi questi due.



Vogliamo essere onesti fra noi? Allora diciamocelo che Allegri è il primo ad essere contento che se ne sia andato Ibra. Su Thiago Silva ha deciso la società, non è una questione tecnica... non a caso secondo voi perchè sono andati via insieme e nella stessa squadra danarosa? Non vi pare quantomeno strano ? Allegri è il primo a festeggiare che non c'è piu Ibra... (dopo di me ovvio  )


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Il colpo è pronto ad essere esploso. Milan e Nigel de Jong sono vicinissimi. Secondo quanto riporta Gazzetta.it, il centrocampista avrebbe detto si all'offerta rossonera. A questo punto Galliani spera di chiudere in giornata l’affare. C'è da superare l'ultimo ostacolo, che è rappresentato dalle richieste del City, circa 8 milioni, ma le parti sono vicinissime.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
De Jong: il Milan prova ad allentare la morsa del City

30.08.2012 13.00 di StefanoMaraviglia

E' il mediano la priorità in casa Milan, le altre opportunità verranno sicuramente valutate, ma non rappresentano ora il primo dei pensieri. In lizza sembra esserci il solo Nigel de Jong, anche se alcune fonti continuano a riaccostare il francese Lassana Diarra alla maglia rossonera. I due giocatori piacciono alla dirigenza rossonera che però sembra intenzionata ad aprofondire il discorso con il City. Gli inglesi per cedere il loro giocatore chiedono circa 8 milioni di euro, de Jong firmerebbe un triennale da circa 3 milioni più 1 di bonus. Per Diarra il Real invece si "accontenterebbe" di 5 milioni, mentre il giocatore per 3 anni chiederebbe 4 miloni, più 1 legato ai bonus. Il Milan sta lavorando in maniera certosina, per allentare la presa del City e magari ottenere uno sconto sul cartellino dell'olandese.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (30 Agosto 2012)

bene De Jong, non possiamo lamentarci, ricordatevi che due giorni fa girava il nome di Palombo...

Sarebbe stato un pò meglio Diarra, però per come si erano messe le cose...


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2012)

Diarra lo preferivo nettamente. E' superiore sia sul piano tecnico che fisico. De Jong ē un fabbro...vedremo quante espulsione collezionera'


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da tuttomercatoweb
> De Jong: il Milan prova ad allentare la morsa del City
> 
> 30.08.2012 13.00 di StefanoMaraviglia
> ...



A 'sto punto non sarebbe meglio pensarci bene e provare a prendere Diarra?


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2012)

Nonostante a me De Jong non piaccia, non possiamo negare che sarebbe uno dei migliori della nostra rosa.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

Questa mattina l'olandese ha accettato la proposta di contratto rossonera, e a questo punto Galliani spera di chiudere in giornata l’affare. C'è da superare l'ultimo ostacolo, che è rappresentato dalle richieste del City. Ma le parti sono vicinissime.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2012)

4 milioni a stagione WUT?


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

Per Allegri la squadra più o meno doveva essere questa considerando costi e tutto il resto.
Certo è che se avessimo tenuto Thiago in difesa la nostra competitività sarebbe 10 volte superiore, considerando che Thiago era anche un regista di centrocampo che giocava poco più indietro in pratica, infatti hanno detto che allegri non era stato turbato dalla partenza di pirlo perché sapeva di avere thiago. Sarebbe stata difesa giovane con una grandissima guida, una cerniera a centrocampo con regista decentrato e attacco a tre punte giovani, agili e brave tecnicamente.


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong è stato espulso 1 volta in carriera.


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2012)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Diarra lo preferivo nettamente. E' superiore sia sul piano tecnico che fisico. De Jong ē un fabbro...vedremo quante espulsione collezionera'


non per fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ma vi ricordo che si dicevano le stesse cose di Van Bommel.. Facciamo parlare il campo..


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> De Jong è stato espulso 1 volta in carriera.



e 8 gialli nelle ultime 70 partite.


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> De Jong è stato espulso 1 volta in carriera.


Eeeeh i pregiudizi.


----------



## Re di Bastoni (30 Agosto 2012)

Finalmente uno con le palle!!


----------



## Vinz (30 Agosto 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> non per fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ma vi ricordo che si dicevano le stesse cose di Van Bommel.. Facciamo parlare il campo..



Beh aspetta, non tutti... io lo ammiravo e speravo davvero venisse, fu un perno al Barça e al Bayern


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Domani possiamo prendere solo difensori che militano nella nostra lega. Altrimenti la vedo dura per gli affari europei, visto che transfert e altre cose non arriverebbero in tempo.


Una volta che depositi entro il 31 sei a posto, anche se il transfer arriva il 5 settembre..


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

Riso è a Manchester. 
Sky


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Una volta che depositi entro il 31 sei a posto, anche se il transfer arriva il 5 settembre..



Per le liste uefa no. Lo diceva ieri Parisi a sky calcio mercato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Riso è a Manchester.
> Sky



Contatto per Rooney ?


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> De Jong è stato espulso 1 volta in carriera.



Anche Flamini prima di arrivare in Italia, poi è arrivato a quota 3.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

Calciomercato Milan, De Jong si avvicina​
CALCIOMERCATO MILAN DE JONG - Come conferma Gianluca Di Marzio sul proprio sito ufficiale, il Milan è all'opera per alimentare la trattativa con il Manchester City per l'acquisto del centrocampista Nigel De Jong. In casa rossonera si respira ottimismo riguardo alla riuscita dell'affare, che potrebbe sbloccarsi definitivamente nelle prossime ore.

fonte:calcionews24

- - - Aggiornato - - -

De Jong ci siamo: intermediario del Milan a Manchester​
Secondo quanto riferito dagli esperti di mercato di "Skysport", Giuseppe Riso, agente Fifa, sarebbe a Manchester per conto del Milan.
L'intermediario rossonero avrebbe l'incarico per chiudere l'affare De Jong, ormai in dirittura d'arrivo da diverse ore, potrebbe chiudersi proprio oggi. L'arrivo di Riso in Inghilterra è indicativo, il Milan sta stringendo il cerchio, evidentemente c'è un accordo di massima con il City per il costo del cartellino e mancano solo gli ultimi dettagli, di fatto le firme se si è mosso un intermediario e non Galliani.

fonte:milannews


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Riso è a Manchester.
> Sky



_Contatto per Tevez!_


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo che Silvio sia a mignotte e non telefoni all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Mi dicono che Mauro Suma ne stia parlando su Milan Channel, credo che ormai siamo ad un passo da Nigel


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

ultimo acquisto e poi chiudiamo baracca e burattini


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

Braida e' a manchester.........


----------



## sheva90 (30 Agosto 2012)

Bel colpo, sarà lui il nuovo Van Bommel.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

anche Braida è a Manchester!


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2012)

Il fatto che non parta Galliani ma Braida mi fa leggermente pensare al fatto che forse il pelato stia lavorando a qualcos'altro. E' molto probabile che domani esca fuori un altro calciatore secondo me. Yanga Mbiwa sarebbe oro ad esempio.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2012)

se riesce a sostituire bene van bommel io sono contenta. 

fabbro o non fabbro mi interessa poco, ma almeno montolivo non dovrà più stare lì davanti alla difesa, e potrà concentrarsi maggiormente sulla fase d'attacco.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2012)

ripeto,per me buonissimo acquisto...se ora ci prendono un difensore...


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2012)

Serve per forza un giocatore in questo ruolo. Si è visto domenica con Montolivo.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

Da MN
Secondo quanto raccolto da Tuttomercatoweb.com all Executive di Milano ci sarebbe stato ieri il contatto decisivo tra Milan e Manchester City per convincere Nigel De Jong a trasferirsi in rossonero. Le parti, già nel pomeriggio di oggi, riprenderanno a trattare per un affare già ben avviato e che regalerebbe così quantità e qualità alla mediana del Milan. Niente di scontato, come insegna il caso Berbatov, ma in Via Turati si respira forte ottimismo.


----------



## GioNF (30 Agosto 2012)

Io non vedo l'esigenza di un centrale. Per me è molto, ma molto più grave la carenza di qualità a centrocampo. Perchè Montolivo Emanuelson e Boateng, messi insieme ed elevati al cubo, non fanno un'unghia di Rui Costa.
Poi sì, c'è anche il problema del compañero in grado di prendere il posto del Lìder sulla fascia sx, ma questo viene dopo..


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jomg ha piu di 70 presenze con l'olanda e' uno abituato ai grandi palcoscenici..... Un giocatore molto piu continuo di diarra e uno che ha la personalità giusta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> ripeto,per me buonissimo acquisto...se ora ci prendono un difensore...


Con De Jong si chiuderà il mercato.
Mi sembra inverosimile cedere un difensore(sono in 5)per prenderne un altro, tutto nell'ultimo giorno.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con De Jong si chiuderà il mercato.
> Mi sembra inverosimile cedere un difensore(sono in 5)per prenderne un altro, tutto nell'ultimo giorno.



io dico che galliani fara' un altro colpo domani,il 31...perche' non puo' farne a meno lol

cmq seriamente,per me arriva qualcun altro


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2012)

x me un buonissimo acquisto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo, un Yanga M'biwa sarebbe ben accetto a questo punto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2012)

ho letto ora che l'uomo strutto ha dichiarato che sta aspettando il Milan... certo che fantasticando... the joint + uomo strutto sarebbe oro per il nostro centrocampo a livello promozione... 

e per cortesia... rimettete il francese in naftalina che è una cosa oscena


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (30 Agosto 2012)

un altro scarpone in mezzo al campo... mah..


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

Dove avete letto la cosa dell'uomo strutto? 
LUI sarebbe il giocatore IDEALE per il nostro centrocampo.
Magari diamo Traorè come contropartit


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

de jong l'armadio davanti la difesa


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

A me Diarra non convince, per questo preferisco che al Milan venga Nigel rispetto a Lass, che in più ci ha già rifiutati


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2012)

Ovvio che arriverà qualcun altro, sicuramente in difesa. Non so se vi siete resi conto con chi abbiamo giocato in difesa domenica scorsa: De Sciglio, Bonera, Yepes, Antonini. 
La difesa del Chievo è più forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong, Strootman e Yanga M'Biwa  ovviamente arriverà solo De Jong (?)


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 15.10* Secondo quanto riferito da Carlo Laudisa per il portale online de "La Gazzetta dello Sport", Braida e Riso sarebbero atterrati a Manchester un'oretta fa e sarebbero diretti verso la sede del City, mentre Adriano Galliani tiene i contatti con i vertici da via Turati. Dal canto suo De Jong avrebbe già riferito ai compagni che questa sera potrebbe essere a Milano.

fonte:MN


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2012)

se usiamo 3 mediani pretendo, anzi esigo il tridente vero... non la buffonata con boateng


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> De Jong, Strootman e Yanga M'Biwa  ovviamente arriverà solo De Jong (?)



Era meglio uno fra Strootman e De Jong (Strootman)+ Merkel. Più un difensore se partisse Mexes


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 15.15* Secondo quanto riferito dal portale online di "Sportmediaset", la chiusura potrebbe arrivare già in serata. Il Milan sta ancora trattando sul costo del cartellino, la richiesta dei citizens iniziale sarebbe stata di 8 milioni, mentre Galliani avrebbe offerto 4. La soluzione si dovrebbe trovare ed al Milan sembrerebbero fiduciosi nella possibilità di chiudere già stasera, forti dell'intesa già raggiunta con il giocatore il quale avrebbe fatto sapere a Mancini di non voler trattare con nessun'altra squadra.

fonte:MN


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2012)

io non capisco se è allegri o la società che ora cerca certi tipi di giocatori...pensiamo piu a distuggere il gioco (e in questo caso le gambe)degli avversari che cercare giocatori capaci di farla girare la palla......cmq se dobbiamo proprio spaccare mi sembra l ideale..



concordo col post sopra boateng nel 4 3 3 è una ******* se non lo mette a centrocampo...3 attacanti veri dio!io credo che con allegri oltre i 4 3 1 2 non si va proprio...


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> io non capisco se è allegri o la società che ora cerca certi tipi di giocatori...pensiamo piu a distuggere il gioco (e in questo caso le gambe)degli avversari che cercare giocatori capaci di farla girare la palla......cmq se dobbiamo proprio spaccare mi sembra l ideale..
> 
> 
> 
> concordo col post sopra boateng nel 4 3 3 è una ******* se non lo mette a centrocampo...3 attacanti veri dio!io credo che con allegri oltre i 4 3 1 2 non si va proprio...


Allegri giocava col 4 3 1 2 perché con Ibra puoi giocare diversamente


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

*Milan-De Jong, firma imminente
Stretta per il centrocampista del City*
_Il Milan e De Jong sono vicinissimi. La trattativa che porterebbe l'olandese a Milano è praticamente chiusa. Restano da discutere i dettagli con il giocatore atteso in città tra questa sera e domattina. Il 27enne centrocampista del Manchester City (entrato anche nel mirino dell'Inter) è il sostituto ideale di van Bommel. C'è incertezza sulle cifre: i Citizens chiedono 8 milioni di euro. I rossoneri offrono la metà, ma l'intesa pare comunque a un passo.La strada non pare molto in salita, anche perché il giocatore pare abbia fatto capire di non voler trattare con altre squadre. Il Milan è una destinazione molto gradita. Galliani dopo aver abbandonato la pista Real Madrid, con l'addio a Diarra e Kakà, ha capito che qualcosa sul mercato va fatto. Il k.o. di domenica in casa contro la Sampdoria e il calo di abbonamenti hanno fatto suonare, forte, il campanello d'allarme. La società rossonera sta trattando al telefono e via mail, si discute sull'ormai "classica" formula dei bonus. Nelle ultime ore un intermediaro rossonero, l'agente Giuseppe Riso, è volato a Manchester per chiudere la trattativa. C'è ottimismo e si punta a chiudere l'affare già in serata._


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong è un tipico centrocampista alla Allegri, non mi meraviglierei se l'avesse chiesto lui.
In ogni caso, con gli arrivi degli ultimi giorni, è da manicomio se non lo prova nemmeno il 4-3-3.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 15.25* Secondo quanto riferito da Carlo Laudisa per "Gazzetta.it", De Jong potrebbe arrivare al Milan per una cifra pari a quella spesa dagli inglesi per Maicon, cioè 4 milioni di euro più bonus.

fonte: MN


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2012)

bene cosi..ora assalto a mbiwa


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Prestito anche questo o siamo in grado di prendere qualcuno di buono a titolo definitivo!?


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> bene cosi..ora assalto a mbiwa



Assolutamente, una trattativa simile a questa di De Jong non la vedo così impossibile visto che potranno perderlo a 0 l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Credo che arrivi a titolo definitivo. Mi spiegate come mai pensate che arrivi Yanga Mbiwa? Io, purtroppo, credo che il mercato si fermerà qui


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

aaaaah se riuscissimo a prendere Strooman e a mandare via a calci un **** Traorè e/o Flamini!!!


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

Non sono convinto di quest'operazione, in periodo di austerity il suo contratto mi sembra un'incoerenza. Ci sta di fare uno strappo alla regola, ma per un giocatore che migliori di molto la squadra (es. Jovetic), non un buon interditore di centrocampo.


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> aaaaah se riuscissimo a prendere Strooman e a mandare via a calci un **** Traorè e/o Flamini!!!



Strootman (o un altro giocatore qualunque) è facile da comprare: vendi Boateng, fai soldi e investi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Bene sembra ormai chiusa la trattativa, secondo me è un buon acquisto ed è proprio quello che ci mancava a centrocampo. Montolivo non è adatto a fare il centrale e Ambrosini non può certo giocare da titolare tutte le partite.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2012)

finalmente un centrocampista di qualità..oh wait


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> non per fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ma vi ricordo che si dicevano le stesse cose di Van Bommel.. Facciamo parlare il campo..



Su MVB non avevo mai espresso pareri negativi, anzi fui entusiasta del suo acquisto. Detto questo non affermo che De Jong non sia un buon giocatore ma solo che avrei preferito Diarra a mio avviso nettamente più bravo tecnicamente. A questo punto e visto come siamo ridotti ben venga De Jong


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2012)

A me va più che bene De Jong, voluto dal mister e giocatore che ci serviva assolutamente, ora speriamo veramente in un difensore centrale che sappia fare il terzino sinistro e spero ancora nel regalo


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prestito anche questo o siamo in grado di prendere qualcuno di buono a titolo definitivo!?



de Jong è a titolo definitivo!


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> aaaaah se riuscissimo a prendere Strooman e a mandare via a calci un **** Traorè e/o Flamini!!!



Anno prossimo si spera, cioè gennaio.


----------



## ale009 (30 Agosto 2012)

bene, è una bella diga a centrocampo!!!


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Agosto 2012)

Sembra ormai fatta per questo spaccaossa..
Sarebbe fantastico chiudere con una bella cessione di Mexes con dentro Yanga Mbiwa ma sarebbe davvero troppo da questa società di falliti.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> De Jong è un tipico centrocampista alla Allegri, non mi meraviglierei se l'avesse chiesto lui.
> In ogni caso, con gli arrivi degli ultimi giorni, è da manicomio se non lo prova nemmeno il 4-3-3.



4 mesi che allegri chiede qualità e registi a centrocampo, sei stato cieco e sordo per tutta l'estate o sei solo fissato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> 4 mesi che allegri chiede qualità e registi a centrocampo, sei stato cieco e sordo per tutta l'estate o sei solo fissato?



Certamente ma De Jong rientra comunque nella categoria di centrocampisti Allegriani.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2012)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> io non capisco se è allegri o la società che ora cerca certi tipi di giocatori...pensiamo piu a distuggere il gioco (e in questo caso le gambe)degli avversari che cercare giocatori capaci di farla girare la palla......cmq se dobbiamo proprio spaccare mi sembra l ideale..
> 
> 
> 
> concordo col post sopra boateng nel 4 3 3 è una ******* se non lo mette a centrocampo...3 attacanti veri dio!io credo che con allegri oltre i 4 3 1 2 non si va proprio...



si quello l ho sempre sentito dire ...con ibra vietato il 4 3 3 e mi poteva anche star bene tanto c era lo zingaro no?ora io questo gran cambiamento di gioco non l ho visto...domenica mi aspettavo un milan se non tecnico almeno veloce e dinamico...invece non ho visto niente di ciò ma solo una squadra senza idee che non gioca in maniera diversa dall anno scorso quando c era lo svedese a recuperare le palle a centrocampo e a finalizzare.Ora il problema è che lui non c'e e mi sembra che come modo di giocare a parte il noce a sx non ho visto niente.A mio parere un tridente con il boa non è un tridente...non lo vedo manco trequartista ad essere sincero!Cmq se sto vedendo cose sbagliate vi prego illuminatemi xke io tutta questa innovazione tattica non l ho vista!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 16.10* Secondo quanto riferito dagli esperti di mercato de "La Gazzetta dello sport", il Milan ed il City sarebbero ai dettagli. L'accordo ancora non c'è, ma sarebbe abbastanza vicino, le parti stanno lavorando alacremente per chiudere e c'è fiducia per una chiusura in serata con Braida e Riso che potrebbero tornare a Milano con il giocatore.

fonte:MN


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certamente ma De Jong rientra comunque nella categoria di centrocampisti Allegriani.



Se non vogliono spendere Allegri che può fare scusa? Niente di niente, questo è ciò che passa in convento, visto che la società voleva prendergli un bisonte davanti alla difesa e lui si è opposto volendo bojan è già qualcosa. Se gli avessero dato Sahin sarebbe stata un'altra cosa, ma in questa situazione lui può fare poco se non scegliere il miglior giocatore prendibile tra quelli che gli propongono, e sono pochissimi purtroppo.
Di sicuro De Jong è 100 volte meglio di Ambrosini e Montolivo in quel ruolo, ha esperienza internazionale, non è vecchio e non è scarparo ma più fisico, comunque il suo compito è rompere il gioco avversario e togliere un avversario a montolivo che così può impostare in pace.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> si quello l ho sempre sentito dire ...con ibra vietato il 4 3 3 e mi poteva anche star bene tanto c era lo zingaro no?ora io questo gran cambiamento di gioco non l ho visto...domenica mi aspettavo un milan se non tecnico almeno veloce e dinamico...invece non ho visto niente di ciò ma solo una squadra senza idee che non gioca in maniera diversa dall anno scorso quando c era lo svedese a recuperare le palle a centrocampo e a finalizzare.Ora il problema è che lui non c'e e mi sembra che come modo di giocare a parte il noce a sx non ho visto niente.A mio parere un tridente con il boa non è un tridente...non lo vedo manco trequartista ad essere sincero!Cmq se sto vedendo cose sbagliate vi prego illuminatemi xke io tutta questa innovazione tattica non l ho vista!



Che innovazione volevi scusa? I giocatori funzionali a un 4-3-3, e nemmeno con de jong sarebbero sufficienti, sono arrivati negli ultimi due giorni. Ora non aspettiamoci chissà cosa, perché per cambiare impronta tattica, far adattare boateng a quel ruolo disciplinandolo tatticamente (la juve con vidal ci ha messo un certo numero di partite, e questo qua è meno indisciplinato di boa), sviluppare gli automatismi necessari in un attacco del genere, nuovo, non sarà facile. Servirà pazienza per noi e fretta per allegri, dovrà sbrigarsi e non sarà semplice. Gli avessero comprato i giocatori a giugno adesso starebbe lavorando da un paio di mesi per ottimizzare degli schemi di gioco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2012)

Quando c'è Riso, non si sa mai


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2012)

Offerti 4/4,5 per il cartellino.

Di Marzio


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2012)

e loro chiedevano 10 mln  .. pagato 17 mln di sterline qualche anno fa


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2012)

dato che mi sembri molto preparato e convinto voglio crederti anche perkè preferisco convincermi che sia tutta colpa della società piuttosto che di allegri dato che ci dovremo convivere minimo un altro anno.Io personalmente non lo ritengo un allenatore all altezza ma anzi sopravvalutato solo xkè ha fatto giocare il cagliari...cmq per tornare al topic mi sembra che questo sia un giocatore per come impostiamo il calcio da 3 anni a questa parte molto buono,speriamo possa fare bene.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

Allora ..si fa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 16.22* - Il Milan ha presentato un’offerta ufficiale per De Jong e ora attende la risposta del City. Secondo quanto riporta Gianluca Di Marzio a SkySport24, i rossoneri avrebbero offerto 4/4,5 milioni di euro per il centrocampista olandese.

* 16.29 *- Secondo quanto riporta Gianluca Di Marzio sul proprio sito, il Manchester City è alla ricerca di un centrocampista, a testimonianza del fatto che la cessione di Nigel de Jong al Milan sembra essere molto vicina. De Rossi non si muove da Roma e quindi Roberto Mancini pensa ad altre soluzioni: il favorito è Javi Garcia, ex Real Madrid ora al Benfica, mentre l’altra ipotesi è M’Vila, che però sta perdendo quota.

Fonte: MN


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2012)

l'ho scritto ieri che l'affare si sarebbe chiuso oggi in serata. Ci sono i miei post come prova dove scrissi: De jong è preso l'offerta è intorno ai 5 milioni + qualche bonus legato alla qualificazione alla champions, ma dietro come mi è stato detto, non arriva praticamente nessuno. mercato a mio avviso da 5


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

dai De Jong secondo me è un grande acquisto


----------



## Sindaco (30 Agosto 2012)

Dai su, chiudiamo e facciamogli fare tutto domani, così sabato lo buttiamo in campo


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong è un grande acquisto perchè arriva in un ruolo dove siamo parecchio scoperti. In quella posizione è il giocatore ideale secondo il credo Allegriano. Rimane un buon colpo, un ottimo colpo se si pensa all'andamento estivo. Certo è che questo non basta a completare la rosa, purtroppo un centrocampista di qualità servirebbe comunque.


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Sabato mi sembra un pò esagerato. Ben venga comunque, e che la sosta possa fare bene all'integrazione dei nuovi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2012)

Con De Jong e Bojan innalziamo un po' il livello della squadra, ma siamo ben lontani dall'avere una squadra competitiva.
La difesa in particolare per me resta uno schifo, e serviva un grande nome per riportare un po' di entusiasmo a squadra e tifosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con De Jong e Bojan innalziamo un po' il livello della squadra, ma siamo ben lontani dall'avere una squadra competitiva.
> La difesa in particolare per me resta uno schifo, e serviva un grande nome per riportare un po' di entusiasmo a squadra e tifosi.



Si ma il nome,cioe' Kaka,ora serve a nulla,in quanto tatticamente la squadra è cambiata e si propende un 4-3-3 che esclude il brasiliano!


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Io sposo la tesi di Jack (ultimamente mi trovo molto d'accordo con le sue analisi lol), c'è bisogno di qualcuno che faccia prevalentemente filtro, quindi ben venga De Jong. Montolivo farà il resto da mezzala (miglior recupera-palloni a Firenze per molti anni), Nocerino o Boateng più liberi di inserirsi in un 4-3-3 fluido. Manca uno che possa dare il cambio a Montolivo a centrocampo, ma si allontana l'ipotesi di veder giocare Constant e Traorè, e questo mi rincuora molto.

Manca anche più di qualcosa in difesa, più che altro un uomo-leader (infatti secondo me Allegri schiererà spesso Yepes) oltre che un terzino sinistro.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2012)

Novità da Manchester? Non sento nessuna notizia in giro. E' già partito il puttan tour inglese?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Abbiati
Abate Yepes/Acerbi Zapata o anche Mexes SE si ritrovasse un po' DE SCIGLIO, Mattia deve essere la nostra prima scelta
Nocerino(Boateng) De Jong(Ambrosini) Montolivo(Boateng), insomma, il Boa deve essere il nostro jolly
Robinho(El) Pazzini(Bojan) Bojan(El), Pato è ancora un giocatore di calcio?

Se tutto gira bene.... non siamo così da quarto posto. Potremmo fare qualcosa in più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

se lo prendiamo, il problema più grande sarà la difesa...fa ridere perchè l'anno scorso era l'ultimo dei problemi la difesa


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 17.14 *- Secondo quanto riferito da Carlo Laudisa su "Gazzetta Tv" l'accordo sarebbe vicino, ma non ancora definitivo. Il Milan avrebbe trovato la soluzione con il giocatore per un triennale a 3 milioni di euro più bonus, mentre attenderebbe ancora la risposta definitiva dal club. Il Manchester City, dal canto suo, sarebbe ancora tentennante, non tanto sulla cifra per la quale l'accordo si troverà per una cifra intorno ai 4 milioni più bonus, ma in attesa di trovare un sostituto dell'olandese. Mancini vorrebbe prima acquistare e poi lasciar partire De Jong, il tecnico avrebbe anche individuato il colpo in Moutinho.

fonte:MN


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Un triennale? Cos'è, Fester è diventato intelligente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Dai su si sbrigasse il City a dare il via libera tanto loro un sostituto lo trovano in 5 minuti con tutti i soldi che hanno.


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

Che non rompano quelli del city


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

In realtà il sostituto ce l'hanno già...non per niente lo scorso anno De Jong ha giocato si e no 12 partite.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 17.25 *Secondo qanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio sul suo sito ufficiale ("gianlucadimarzio.com"), il Milan ha trovato un accordo con De Jong e aspetta solo la risposta del City all'offerta già presentata (circa 4 milioni di euro). Ariedo Braida, Giuseppe Riso e il giocatore sono in aeroporto, pronti a partire per l'Italia: si aspetta solo il sì del club inglese.

fonte:MN


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In realtà il sostituto ce l'hanno già...non per niente lo scorso anno De Jong ha giocato si e no 12 partite.



Eh allora firmassero le carte e via.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

La diga, la diga.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong Nocerino Montolivo Boateng Emanuelson Muntari 

Bisogna sbolognare quei bidet di traore' flamini e constant.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In realtà il sostituto ce l'hanno già...non per niente lo scorso anno De Jong ha giocato si e no 12 partite.



Rodwell, Barry (quasi 32enne), Tourè (con la Coppa d'Africa), ci sarebbe Milner ma il ciuffo lo vede meglio sulla fascia, uno lo devono prendere, se non puntano su qualche ragazzo dell'academy.


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> De Jong Nocerino Montolivo Boateng Emanuelson Muntari
> 
> Bisogna sbolognare quei bidet di traore' flamini e constant.



Già così farebbero il settimo, l'ottavo e il nono, difficilmente giocheranno più di tanto... Non appena rientrerà Muntari chiaramente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> De Jong Nocerino Montolivo Boateng Emanuelson Muntari
> 
> Bisogna sbolognare quei bidet di traore' flamini e constant.



Traorè ho come il terrore che sarà uno di quei giocatori scarsi che ci porteremo dietro per tanto tempo


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Fra parentesi, o viene fuori qualcuno dalla Primavera, sennò già così a gennaio-febbraio siamo nelle pesti. Non so come stanno andando le qualificazioni, ma perderemmo Constant, Muntari e Traorè per la Coppa d'Africa (forse anche Strasser), restando in 6 centrocampisti. Contando anche che è periodo di infortuni...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Fra parentesi, o viene fuori qualcuno dalla Primavera, sennò già così a gennaio-febbraio siamo nelle pesti. Non so come stanno andando le qualificazioni, ma perderemmo Constant, Muntari e Traorè per la Coppa d'Africa (forse anche Strasser), restando in 6 centrocampisti. Contando anche che è periodo di infortuni...



Si però che palle questa Coppa d'Africa! Ma farla a giugno come tutte le competizioni normali no eh?


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si però che palle questa Coppa d'Africa! Ma farla a giugno come tutte le competizioni normali no eh?



Hai ragione, ma poi giocano sopra i quaranta gradi lol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se non vogliono spendere Allegri che può fare scusa? Niente di niente, questo è ciò che passa in convento, visto che la società voleva prendergli un bisonte davanti alla difesa e lui si è opposto volendo bojan è già qualcosa. Se gli avessero dato Sahin sarebbe stata un'altra cosa, ma in questa situazione lui può fare poco se non scegliere il miglior giocatore prendibile tra quelli che gli propongono, e sono pochissimi purtroppo.
> Di sicuro De Jong è 100 volte meglio di Ambrosini e Montolivo in quel ruolo, ha esperienza internazionale, non è vecchio e non è scarparo ma più fisico, comunque il suo compito è rompere il gioco avversario e togliere un avversario a montolivo che così può impostare in pace.


Assolutamente ma secondo me De Jong è un giocatore che piace ad Allegri e che piace anche a me onestamente.


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2012)

Quando parte Galliani per Madrid?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 17.55* Secondo quanto riferito dagli esperti di mercato de "La Gazzetta dello Sport", l'affare non sarebbe ancora concluso, il City sarebbe ancora in attesa di prendere il sostituto dei De Jong, individuato in Moutinho del Porto, ma Adriano Galliani avrebbe ricevuto ampie rassicurazioni dai vertici dei citizens sulla buona riuscita dell'affare.

fonte MN



* 17.57 *- Nigel de Jong, Ariedo Braida e Giuseppe Riso stanno aspettando all'aeroporto di Manchester il via libera per partire per Milano. Il City sta aspettando di chiudere la trattativa con il Benfica per Javi Garcia prima di dare la risposta ai rossoneri. (SkySport24)

fonte MN


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 18.14* - Secondo quanto riferisce Gianluca Di Marzio su SkySport24, Nigel de Jong è pronto a partire per Milano. Il City ha dato poco fa la risposta positiva all’offerta rossonera di 4 milioni di euro. Il centrocampista olandese arriverà dunque in Italia già in serata.

*18.16* Ulteriori conferme, secondo Carlo Laudisa per "Gazzetta Tv", infatti, sarebbe arrivato l'ok del City che avrebbe accettato l'offerta economica del Milan per 3,5 milioni di euro, con il giocatore pronto a siglare con il diavolo un triennale da 2,5 milioni di euro più bonus a stagione.

fonte MN


----------



## Nicco (30 Agosto 2012)

E' nostro? Se si bene!


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma poi giocano sopra i quaranta gradi lol.



Eh lo so hai ragione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 18.34* - Interessante retroscena che arriva dal portale on-line de "La Gazzetta dello Sport", il Milan aveva l'accordo con De Jong in tasca già da questa mattina, non sarebbe stato previsto il volo di Braida in Inghilterra, ma le resistenze del City hanno convinto il ds rossonero a fare questo blitz accompagnato da Giuseppe Riso. La partenza del dirigente rossonero sarebbe stata determinante per abbattere le ultime resistenze del club di Mancini che si sarebbe convinto a lasciar partire il mediano olandese.

* 18.39 *- Ulteriore retroscena lanciato da "gazzetta.it". L'ok del City sarebbe arrivato esattamente alle 18.10 mediante una telefonata ad Ariedo Braida che attendeva in aeroporto insieme a Giuseppe Riso e De Jong. Il trio dovrebbe imbarcarsi sullo stesso aereo che dovrebbe riportarli a Milano già in serata.

fonte:MN


----------



## Brain84 (30 Agosto 2012)

a 4 mln di euro è un ottimo affare. Pure i 3.5 a stagione sono buoni. Bella trattativa


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo! Montolivo De Jong Nocerino può dire la sua come centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

il contratto a 2,5+ bonus è ottimo, almeno stavolta bravi.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> a 4 mln di euro è un ottimo affare. Pure i 3.5 a stagione sono buoni. Bella trattativa



Sopra hanno scritto 2,5. E' un ottimo affare a queste cifre.
Se solo avessimo investito quando abbiamo incassato avremmo creato un'ottima squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 18.52 *- Anche Milan Channel, canale ufficiale rossonero, conferma che Nigel de Jong è in volo verso Milano. Il centrocampista olandese, accompagnato da Braida e Riso, atterrerà all'aeroporto di Linate agli arrivi privati.

fonte:MN


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

4 mln di cartellino e 2.5 di ingaggio sono cifre ragionevolissime, buon colpo.


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

La Juve compra bendtner l'Inter cede maicon il Milan compra de Jong

- - - Aggiornato - - -

La Juve compra bendtner l'Inter cede maicon il Milan compra de Jong

- - - Aggiornato - - -

La Juve compra bendtner l'Inter cede maicon il Milan compra de Jong


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

quello che non capisco e come mai l'inter a queste cifre non l'ha preso visto che lo volevano, magari all'inter chiedevano molto di piu altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> il contratto a 2,5+ bonus è ottimo, almeno stavolta bravi.


Una volta ogni tanto qualcosa di buono devono pur fare!


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Bel colpo, alle cifre Gazzetta economicamente ottimo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Voglio vedere tibie e peroni volanti  con De Jong che ne lancia qualcuno a Flamini in panchina che, a sua volta, si fionda ad azzannarli con il sangue che gli scorre addosso


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;3317 ha scritto:


> quello che non capisco e come mai l'inter a queste cifre non l'ha preso visto che lo volevano, magari all'inter chiedevano molto di piu altrimenti non si spiega



I supersaldi Boja, i supersaldi del 30 Agosto lol...


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo affare


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2012)

Buonissime le cifre,buon colpo stavolta


----------



## Cm Punk (30 Agosto 2012)

Gli abbiamo comprato maicon 

Benvenuto nigel! Avevamo proprio bisogno di un giocatore di personalità a centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

con i 4 milioni di De Jong si son pagati Maicon...godo


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

Si ma dietro bisogna fare qualcosa assolutamente.

A me basterebbe anche il cambio del portiere...ci vuole coraggio a giocare con il fascista titolare


----------



## Pedrosa (30 Agosto 2012)

Uo. Sono sbalordito


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (30 Agosto 2012)

Finalmente Galliani potrà dire la sua frase preferita, cioè:


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

Adesso ci vorrebbe un buon difensore,se non di più, al momento abbiamo una difesa da media-bassa classifica.


----------



## Vinz (30 Agosto 2012)

2,5 + bonus significa che i bonus sono certi. 
Comunque buon acquisto, serve un altro centrocampista però, uno dai piedi buoni, perchè De Jong ha due zappe


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

L'hanno pagato esattamente quanto vale.


----------



## Alekos (30 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma dietro bisogna fare qualcosa assolutamente.
> 
> A me basterebbe anche il cambio del portiere...ci vuole coraggio a giocare con il fascista titolare



Sono pienamente d'accordo


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2012)

ora avanti con Kaka e Drenthe e ce la giochiamo anche in CL


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2012)

ot drenthe ha firmato per 4 anni con il besiktas

onestamente non ne vedo l'utilita di questo acquisto. avrei voluto kaka


----------



## sheva90 (30 Agosto 2012)

Finalmente un bell'acquisto, non me l'aspettavo, pensavo ad un solito ripiego alla Palombo.

Peccato per la difesa che rimane impietosa.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2012)

Abbiamo preso qualcuno bravo. Incredibile


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Agosto 2012)

Questo Riso è veramente bravo.
Negli affari Tevez e De Jong è stato grandioso.


----------



## Bacc0 (30 Agosto 2012)

Beh De Jong è un bell'acquisto, sicuramente migliore del patetico ritorno di Kakà. Peccato che la difesa resti da LegaPro


----------



## sheva90 (30 Agosto 2012)

Qualcuno lo ha visto giocare? Io ho visto molte partite del City ma diciamo che lui non mi saltava all'occhio.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2012)

Buon colpo. Se non altro questi ultimi arrivi hanno avuto un senso...un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche era indispensabile al nostro centrocampo, visto che nel ruolo era rimasto solo Ambrosini...
Ora ci vorrebbe anche un centrocampista in grado di costruire il gioco, visto che l'unico che abbiamo è Montolivo, ma visto l'andazzo di questo mercato, mi sa che ci dovremo accontentare...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Agosto 2012)

acquisto mediocre, in linea con le operazioni condotte sinora da fester.
'sto macellaio ci metterà spesso e volentieri nei guai, segnatevelo.


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

De Jong è un buon acquisto, ma il mercato che abbiamo fatto rimane comunque penoso (considerando cessioni e acquisti)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

spero che gioca subito sabato...a me piace da matti un centrocampo De Jong-Nocerino-Boateng


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2012)

ah ecco chi è


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> acquisto mediocre, in linea con le operazioni condotte sinora da fester.
> 'sto macellaio ci metterà spesso e volentieri nei guai, segnatevelo.



1 Espulsione in carriera, 6 ammonizioni in 4 anni... Detto questo è anche vero che gli arbitri italiani sono più fiscali di quelli inglesi, e che interventi killer di De Jong sono sempre stati poco sanzionati.


----------



## ErreKappa (30 Agosto 2012)

E' un buonissimissimo acquisto, ad un prezzo ottimo poi...almeno stavolta, ben fatto! 
Avrei preferito qualcuno bravo tecnicamente, non un ottimo muratore e basta...ma meglio questo che Palombo, Migliaccio & co.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (30 Agosto 2012)

Dai dai! Bene! Il massimo ora sarebbe un difensore al posto di Mexes...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2012)

Acquisto intelligente: serviva uno da mettere a spezzare tibie davanti la difesa e l'han preso

Peccato per gli altri 7/8 ruoli dove siamo scoperti di titolari


----------



## beggia (30 Agosto 2012)

è un van bommel piu' giovane..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2012)

Contento del suo arrivo. Anche io lo vedo molto simile a VanBommel.

Il campo darà il suo giudizio,spero il prima possibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

come fate a dire che de jong e un macellaio? l'ultima volta che e stato espulso e già da un bel po, se messo davanti alla difesa per me e perfetto come acquisto


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo acquisto, ora piazziamo un altro colpo in difesa e possiamo anche non retrocedere.


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> 1 Espulsione in carriera, 6 ammonizioni in 4 anni... *Detto questo è anche vero che gli arbitri italiani sono più fiscali di quelli inglesi, e che interventi killer di De Jong sono sempre stati poco sanzionati.*


Sono le stesse cose che si sono dette per Van Bommel..lasciamo perdere questi discorsi e giudichiamolo per cosa farà in campo con la maglia del milan.


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)

Sono soddisfatto. E' un mastino di quelli veri. Ora speriamo che Montolivo e Nocerino facciano del loro meglio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Agosto 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> 1 Espulsione in carriera, 6 ammonizioni in 4 anni... Detto questo è anche vero che gli arbitri italiani sono più fiscali di quelli inglesi, e che interventi killer di De Jong sono sempre stati poco sanzionati.



Al di là della maggiore indulgenza degli arbitri inglesi rispetto ai nostrani, com'è accaduto per Van Bommel è facile che i direttori di gara partano prevenuti nei confronti di questo macellaio considerata la reputazione che ha.
Ricordi la partita a Catania di due stagioni fa (quella in cui debuttò il Generale)? Secondo giallo inesistente, ma Tagliavento non ci pensò un attimo a buttarlo fuori.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2012)

In questo Milan mediocre e senza pretese "il collezionista di ossa" per me è l'idolo incontrastato. E poi, a parte il palmares di due tibie spezzate (per ora), è un buon giocatore. 
Ma visto quanto l'abbiamo pagato non è che ci scappa anche uno coi piedi buoni all'ultimo minuto di mercato? Se avessero riscattato Aquilani avremmo quasi un discreto centrocampo.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sono le stesse cose che si sono dette per Van Bommel..lasciamo perdere questi discorsi e giudichiamolo per cosa farà in campo con la maglia del milan.




Statisticamente, in carriera De Jong prende un giallo ogni 355 minuti, Flamini ogni 365, quindi siamo lì  , ma il francese passa per macellaio psicolabile.


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2012)

Leggo una bestia,un mastino ,un colosso...è alto appena 174 cm e pesa 73 kg


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Statisticamente, in carriera De Jong prende un giallo ogni 355 minuti, Flamini ogni 365, quindi siamo lì  , ma il francese passa per macellaio psicolabile.



quando uno ha l'abitudine di fare scivolate a piedi uniti..


----------



## Cutolo™ (30 Agosto 2012)

Un acquisto utile e sensato. Mancano ancora elementi per completare la rosa, ma ci dobbiamo accontentare.


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Quello è vero If, è facile che, con lui partano prevenuti (come han fatto per Muntari l'anno scorso, 4 gialli in 4 partite di cui almeno 2 inesistenti), staremo a vedere.


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo acquisto


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2012)

A queste cifre ammesso siano reali è un acquisto che ci sta, anche se avrei preferito un regista con piedi e visione di gioco. Cmq si rivelerà sicuramente più utile di tanti altri acquisti recenti, quindi bene così.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> A queste cifre ammesso siano reali è un acquisto che ci sta, anche se avrei preferito un regista con piedi e visione di gioco. Cmq si rivelerà sicuramente più utile di tanti altri acquisti recenti, quindi bene così.



Ma neanche Van Bommel aveva una qualità eccezionale ed era il giocatore perfetto da mettere davanti alla difesa nel gioco di Allegri, la qualità per quest'anno sarà Montolivo che rispetto all'anno scorso (Aquilani) è come avere un fenomeno in squadra, a parte questo, più che la tanto ricercata qualità serve equilibrio in mezzo al campo e tanta corsa altrimenti il gioco di Allegri va a farsi benedire.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

Se avessimo preso strootman ed eriksen e promosso carmona in prima squadra o tenuto merkel a quest'ora staremo parlando di un grande centrocampo.

De jong,Nocerino,Muntari,Boateng,Montolivo,Emanuelson,Strootman,Eriksen e Merkel/Carmona.


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma neanche Van Bommel aveva una qualità eccezionale ed era il giocatore perfetto da mettere davanti alla difesa nel gioco di Allegri, la qualità per quest'anno sarà Montolivo che rispetto all'anno scorso (Aquilani) è come avere un fenomeno in squadra, a parte questo, più che la tanto ricercata qualità serve equilibrio in mezzo al campo e tanta corsa altrimenti il gioco di Allegri va a farsi benedire.



Parto dal presupposto che il "gioco" di Allegri finora non si sia visto. Sai cos'è? Non hai nessuno, ora come ora, tra difesa e attacco, che faccia il classico lavoro di "regia". L'anno scorso ci pensava Thiago, dalla difesa, ad impostare l'azione e dettare i tempi. E se vogliamo dirla tutta, Van Bommel stesso ha più doti d'impostazione rispetto a de Jong. Ora come ora non vedo chi possa far girare questa squadra, dando per scontato che Montolivo abbia si qualità, ma di certo non mi sembra in grado di dare ritmo e guidare il gioco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 20.20 *- Nigel de Jong è atteso a breve a Milano e questa sera cenerà Da Giannino insieme ai dirigenti rossoneri e a mister Allegri.

fonte:MN


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se avessimo preso strootman ed eriksen e promosso carmona in prima squadra o tenuto merkel a quest'ora staremo parlando di un grande centrocampo.
> 
> De jong,Nocerino,Muntari,Boateng,Montolivo,Emanuelson,Strootman,Eriksen e Merkel/Carmona.


Io così
De Jong, Nocerino, Montolivo, Strootman, Merkel, Valoti, Cristante, Ambrosini
Con Modulo 4-3-3


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2012)

De jong montolivo(al suo posto) e nocerino e il boa.Centrocampo da el almeno


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che il "gioco" di Allegri finora non si sia visto. Sai cos'è? Non hai nessuno, ora come ora, tra difesa e attacco, che faccia il classico lavoro di "regia". L'anno scorso ci pensava Thiago, dalla difesa, ad impostare l'azione e dettare i tempi. E se vogliamo dirla tutta, Van Bommel stesso ha più doti d'impostazione rispetto a de Jong. Ora come ora non vedo chi possa far girare questa squadra, dando per scontato che Montolivo abbia si qualità, ma di certo non mi sembra in grado di dare ritmo e guidare il gioco.



Giocheremo come abbiamo giocato l'anno scorso cercando di buttare su meno palloni alti possibili quando non c'era Thiago, il lavoro di regia se lo spartiranno i centrali e sinceramente tra i papabili non credo nessuno spicchi sugli altri quindi dovranno in qualche modo cavarsela e giocare semplice; Montolivo verrà molto spesso a prendersi la palla, impostando la manovra così come s'è visto in piccole dosi con la Samp, il piede ce l'ha e se Aquilani l'anno scorso i primi mesi non fece male credo potrà svolgere questo ruolo senza problemi ma in una posizione più defilata così da non dare riferimenti.
E' una squadra nuova, completamente nuova e abbastanza giovane, è ancora tutta da scoprire e forse domani arriverà qualcun altro (magari un centrale), vedremo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 21.05* - Secondo quanto riportato da "Sky Sport 24", Nigel de Jong è da poco atterrato a Milano.

fonte: MN


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 21.05 *- Nigel de Jong è da poco atterrato a Milano. Ecco una delle sue prime dichiarazioni, riportata da "Sky Sport 24": "Obiettivi? Il Milan sarà competivo sia in Italia che in Europa".

fonte:MN


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> quando uno ha l'abitudine di fare scivolate a piedi uniti..



Infatti, quello che volevo dire è che la “cattiveria” nelle entrate di un calciatore, non andrebbe valutata dal numero di cartellini gialli che prende, ci sono troppi fattori, la squadra, come gioca la stessa (metti Busquets in una quadra che non fa il 70% di possesso), le caratteristiche fisiche e tecniche del giocatore, lo stato di forma  il metro arbitrale, tante altre cose. Xabi Alonso, che nessuno credo definirebbe mai un calciatore cattivo, in carriera prende un giallo ogni 333 minuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 21.12* - Nigel de Jong è atterrato a Linate. Accompagnato da Ariedo Braida, Giuseppe Riso e dal suo agente, il giocatore olandese è apparso molto sorridente e ha rilasciato le sue prime parole da rossonero all’inviato di SkySport24: “Sono molto contento, il Milan è una squadra di grande fascino e tradizione. Dopo quello di Manchester potrò vivere anche il derby di Milano. Il Milan con questa squadra può competere sia in Italia che in Europa”.

fonte:MN


----------



## Brain84 (30 Agosto 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;3561 ha scritto:


> * 21.12* - Nigel de Jong è atterrato a Linate. Accompagnato da Ariedo Braida, Giuseppe Riso e dal suo agente, il giocatore olandese è apparso molto sorridente e ha rilasciato le sue prime parole da rossonero all’inviato di SkySport24: “Sono molto contento, il Milan è una squadra di grande fascino e tradizione. Dopo quello di Manchester potrò vivere anche il derby di Milano. *Il Milan con questa squadra può competere sia in Italia che in Europa*”.
> 
> fonte:MN



Che simpaticone!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2012)

Madonna ragazzi sempre da Giannino ma Galliani come fa ad ingozzarsi una sera sì e l'altra pure????


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi sempre da Giannino ma Galliani come fa ad ingozzarsi una sera sì e l'altra pure????



Manco un suino mangia cosi'.Sto Giannino campera' sul Milan!


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Io sono più scettico. La ritengo una bella copia di Flamini. Tra l'altro anche se non è il suo compito ha la media realizzativa di un portiere.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Già mi immagino nel girone di ritorno un bel 4 5 1 ermetico con centrocampo

Muntari De Jong Flamini Strasser Ambrosini  

Praticamente diventa una falange romana


----------



## Liuke (30 Agosto 2012)

vi ricordo chi abbiamo preso lol


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2012)

Liuke ha scritto:


> vi ricordo chi abbiamo preso lol


Vuoi che ti ricordi le checche secche che abbiamo in rosa? Finalmente uno con 2 noci di ferro.


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2012)

Liuke ha scritto:


> vi ricordo chi abbiamo preso lol


ottimo


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2012)

De jong ci voleva perche eravamo troppo vulnerabili cn montolivo li.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Manco un suino mangia cosi'.Sto Giannino campera' sul Milan!



In effetti è impressionante, ma attenzione che non vorrei mangiassero tutto gratis... povero Giannino...


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma dietro bisogna fare qualcosa assolutamente.
> 
> A me basterebbe anche il cambio del portiere...ci vuole coraggio a giocare con il fascista titolare



si davvero, abbiati è imbarazzante


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> si davvero, abbiati è imbarazzante



Finalmente ve ne siete accorti


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In effetti è impressionante, ma attenzione che non vorrei mangiassero tutto gratis... povero Giannino...



rischia il fallimento ahahahah


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

Il Primo acquisto sul nuovo forum


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Agosto 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> rischia il fallimento ahahahah



Soprattutto ora che gli hanno fatto una leggera multa , come minimo avrà quadruplicato i prezzi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

de Jong a cena da Giannino con l'entourage del Milan​
Circa venti tifosi del Milan sono stipati all'esterno del ristorante Giannino, dove si trovano Galliani, Braida, de Jong ed Allegri. C'è molta attesa e curiosità per le dichiarazioni che rilasceranno i protagonisti al termine della cena, in corso da poco più di mezz'ora. "Diteglielo ad Allegri che il nostro obiettivo non è più il terzo posto", la battuta che si è lasciata sfuggire l'amministratore delegato rossonero. "Come tifosi ci aspettiamo un ultimo colpo in difesa. Abbiamo fiducia in Galliani, del resto è un anno "sabbatico" e non mi strapperei i capelli se facessimo un anno di transizione. Comunque non lascerò mai questi colori, sono cinque anni che sono abbonato in curva", ci ha detto Michael, 16enne tifoso rossonero. 

fonte:tuttomercatoweb



* 22.45 *- De Jong sta cenando da "Giannino" insieme a Galliani, Braida e Massimiliano Allegri. Secondo quanto riferisce Luca Marchetti, all'esterno del noto ristorante, Adriano Galliani avrebbe dichiarato: "Siamo contenti del suo arrivo, è il centrocampista che ci serviva. E' il giocatore più importante arrivato dall'estero in Italia in questa sessione".

fonte: MN


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

* 23.05* - Adriano Galliani, prima di entrare nel ristorante "Giannino", ha rilasciato alcune dichiarazioni ai giornalisti presenti. Ecco quanto riportato da "Italia 7 Gold": "Continuavo a dire: stiamo tranquilli aspettiamo l'ultima sttimana che qualcosa sarebbe successo, ed è successo. De Jong? Playmaker davanti alla difesa, secondo noi è uno dei migliori d'Europa, l'abbiamo preso per questo motivo. Libera Montolivo che torna a fare la mezz'ala. Noi pensiamo di aver fatto un'ultima buona settimana, perché secondo noi Niang è bravo, Bojan è bravo, De Jong è bravo. E' un buonissimo giocatore basta vedere cosa ha fatto nellla sua Nazionale. Ancora una volta i tifosi del Milan devono ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi, dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. Il mercato si fa negli ultimi sette giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima, bisogna stare calmi, nell'ultima settimana succedeono cose che non sarebbero mai successe nei due mesi precedenti. Mallgrado questa cosa si ripeta da tanti anni, c'è sempre la sfiducia che non avvenga, invece anche quest'anno abbiamo dimostrato che è avvenuta. Ancora una volta da tifoso del Milan, non da Amministratore Delegato, devo ringraziare il presidente Berlusconi. Evidentemente tutte queste oeprazioni hanno avuto l'approvazione di Silvio Berlusconi, che ancora una volta ha messo la mano al portafoglio e ha consentito al Milan di ritornare competitivo per lo scudetto. Allegri? Adesso si deve preoccupare perchè l'obiettivo del terzo posto non è più quello. Adesso deve lottare per vincere come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi due anni. Il Milan con gli ultimi colpi ha colmato il gap. Fra l'altro credo che tra tutti i giocatori arrivati dall'estero, in questo momento quello col maggior nome l'ha preso il Milan, che è certamente De Jong. Poi magari uno sconosciuto diventa Messi, ma al momento il calciotore con maggior nome è certamente De Jong. Niang? Fa parte assolutissimamente della prima squadra". 

fonte:MN


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Primo acquisto sul nuovo forum


Resterà nella storia.


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Agosto 2012)

Buono dai, affare discreto.


----------



## SarewokSPR (30 Agosto 2012)

finalmente un acquisto discreto in mezzo ai brocchi


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me si poteva prendere almeno una settimana prima invece di perder tempo con Kakà. Non so con la Samp, ma almeno potevamo schierarlo contro il Bologna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Galliani: "Continuavo a dire: stiamo tranquilli aspettiamo l'ultima settimana che qualcosa sarebbe successo, ed è successo. De Jong? Playmaker davanti alla difesa, secondo noi è uno dei migliori d'Europa, l'abbiamo preso per questo motivo. Libera Montolivo che torna a fare la mezz'ala. Noi pensiamo di aver fatto un'ultima buona settimana, perché secondo noi Niang è bravo, Bojan è bravo, De Jong è bravo. E' un buonissimo giocatore basta vedere cosa ha fatto nellla sua Nazionale. Ancora una volta i tifosi del Milan devono ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi, dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. Il mercato si fa negli ultimi sette giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima, bisogna stare calmi, nell'ultima settimana succedono cose che non sarebbero mai successe nei due mesi precedenti. Malgrado questa cosa si ripeta da tanti anni, c'è sempre la sfiducia che non avvenga, invece anche quest'anno abbiamo dimostrato che è avvenuta. Ancora una volta da tifoso del Milan, non da Amministratore Delegato, devo ringraziare il presidente Berlusconi. Evidentemente tutte queste operazioni hanno avuto l'approvazione di Silvio Berlusconi, che ancora una volta ha messo la mano al portafoglio e ha consentito al Milan di ritornare competitivo per lo scudetto. Allegri? Adesso si deve preoccupare perchè l'obiettivo del terzo posto non è più quello. Adesso deve lottare per vincere come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi due anni. Il Milan con gli ultimi colpi ha colmato il gap. Fra l'altro credo che tra tutti i giocatori arrivati dall'estero, in questo momento quello col maggior nome l'ha preso il Milan. Poi magari uno sconosciuto diventa Messi, ma al momento il calciatore col maggior nome è certamente De Jong. Niang? Fa parte assolutissimamente della prima squadra".
Muoio


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Galliani: "Continuavo a dire: stiamo tranquilli aspettiamo l'ultima settimana che qualcosa sarebbe successo, ed è successo. De Jong? Playmaker davanti alla difesa, secondo noi è uno dei migliori d'Europa, l'abbiamo preso per questo motivo. Libera Montolivo che torna a fare la mezz'ala. Noi pensiamo di aver fatto un'ultima buona settimana, perché secondo noi Niang è bravo, Bojan è bravo, De Jong è bravo. E' un buonissimo giocatore basta vedere cosa ha fatto nellla sua Nazionale. Ancora una volta i tifosi del Milan devono ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi, dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. Il mercato si fa negli ultimi sette giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima, bisogna stare calmi, nell'ultima settimana succedono cose che non sarebbero mai successe nei due mesi precedenti. Malgrado questa cosa si ripeta da tanti anni, c'è sempre la sfiducia che non avvenga, invece anche quest'anno abbiamo dimostrato che è avvenuta. Ancora una volta da tifoso del Milan, non da Amministratore Delegato, devo ringraziare il presidente Berlusconi. Evidentemente tutte queste operazioni hanno avuto l'approvazione di Silvio Berlusconi, che ancora una volta ha messo la mano al portafoglio e ha consentito al Milan di ritornare competitivo per lo scudetto. Allegri? Adesso si deve preoccupare perchè l'obiettivo del terzo posto non è più quello. Adesso deve lottare per vincere come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi due anni. Il Milan con gli ultimi colpi ha colmato il gap. Fra l'altro credo che tra tutti i giocatori arrivati dall'estero, in questo momento quello col maggior nome l'ha preso il Milan. Poi magari uno sconosciuto diventa Messi, ma al momento il calciatore col maggior nome è certamente De Jong. Niang? Fa parte assolutissimamente della prima squadra".
> Muoio



E adesso guai se non si gioca come il Barça


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Galliani: "Continuavo a dire: stiamo tranquilli aspettiamo l'ultima settimana che qualcosa sarebbe successo, ed è successo. De Jong? Playmaker davanti alla difesa, secondo noi è uno dei migliori d'Europa, l'abbiamo preso per questo motivo. Libera Montolivo che torna a fare la mezz'ala. Noi pensiamo di aver fatto un'ultima buona settimana, perché secondo noi Niang è bravo, Bojan è bravo, De Jong è bravo. E' un buonissimo giocatore basta vedere cosa ha fatto nellla sua Nazionale. Ancora una volta i tifosi del Milan devono ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi, dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. Il mercato si fa negli ultimi sette giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima, bisogna stare calmi, nell'ultima settimana succedono cose che non sarebbero mai successe nei due mesi precedenti. Malgrado questa cosa si ripeta da tanti anni, c'è sempre la sfiducia che non avvenga, invece anche quest'anno abbiamo dimostrato che è avvenuta. Ancora una volta da tifoso del Milan, non da Amministratore Delegato, devo ringraziare il presidente Berlusconi. Evidentemente tutte queste operazioni hanno avuto l'approvazione di Silvio Berlusconi, che ancora una volta ha messo la mano al portafoglio e ha consentito al Milan di ritornare competitivo per lo scudetto. Allegri? Adesso si deve preoccupare perchè l'obiettivo del terzo posto non è più quello. Adesso deve lottare per vincere come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi due anni. Il Milan con gli ultimi colpi ha colmato il gap. Fra l'altro credo che tra tutti i giocatori arrivati dall'estero, in questo momento quello col maggior nome l'ha preso il Milan. Poi magari uno sconosciuto diventa Messi, ma al momento il calciatore col maggior nome è certamente De Jong. Niang? Fa parte assolutissimamente della prima squadra".
> Muoio



Galliani ha fatto il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Anche se non ha tutti i torti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

"Ancora una volta i tifosi del Milan devono ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi, dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. Il mercato si fa negli ultimi sette giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima, bisogna stare calmi, nell'ultima settimana succedono cose che non sarebbero mai successe nei due mesi precedenti."

"Ancora una volta da tifoso del Milan, non da Amministratore Delegato, devo ringraziare il presidente Berlusconi. Evidentemente tutte queste operazioni hanno avuto l'approvazione di Silvio Berlusconi, che ancora una volta ha messo la mano al portafoglio e ha consentito al Milan di ritornare competitivo per lo scudetto. Allegri? Adesso si deve preoccupare perchè l'obiettivo del terzo posto non è più quello. Adesso deve lottare per vincere come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi due anni. Il Milan con gli ultimi colpi ha colmato il gap."

Questi sono due spezzoni da annali, non scherziamo  adesso vogliamo il bel giuoco con De Jong, Flaminio e Muntari


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2012)

bojan e de jong,a mio parere,sono stati due ottimi acquisti(soprattutto l'olandese,che sarà titolare indiscusso ed andrà a raccogliere l'eredità di giocatori importanti come van bommel ed ambrosini),ma da qui a ringraziare il presidente per il mercato di quest anno...
Grazie bresidende


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Brondo? Brondo? Bresidende BBBerlusgoni mi sende?


----------



## GenioSavicevic (31 Agosto 2012)

non sarà un fenomeno ma finalmente un pò di grinta in una squadra di fighette, speriamo dia un pò la sveglia agli altri


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

finalmente montolivo torna a quello che dovrebbe essere il suo ruolo...de jong va benissimo per come stiamo messi


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Agosto 2012)

De Jong pagato quella cifra è un affarone dai!


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2012)

Ero molto scettico su questo affare per le cifre in ballo, ma se confermano quelle che circolavano ieri allora è stato ottimo


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Le cifre sono molto buone 
Speriamo si confermi su livelli OTTIMI.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2012)

E' una bella bestia...peccato non ci sia più Ibra, ci sarebbero state delle belle risse in allenamento.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Agosto 2012)

Mamma mia DeJong E Flamini e possiamo davvero sognare un Vidal che esce dal campo senza qualche ginocchio. Daje Macellaio!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2012)

Flaminì non deve MAI PIU vedere il campo di calcio... è forse con 3ore il centrocampista peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni di milan ..


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Flaminì non deve MAI PIU vedere il campo di calcio... è forse con 3ore il centrocampista peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni di milan ..


sono d'accordo con te..traore calcisticamente e' inguardabile..e' a livelli da lega pro e non scherzo


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Agosto 2012)

3ore non è un giocatore di calcio ma la coppia Flamini/DeJong :mutandonicroccanti: Non si vince un ***** ma sai quante tibie vedresti volare? E se poi ci metti anche Muntari ..


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Da calcionews24 
http://www.calcionews24.com/calciom...-mancini-ho-ceduto-de-jong-perche-262781.html


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

intanto e'ufficiale da pochi minuti fa


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 13.50 *- A. C. Milan comunica di aver acquisito dal Manchester City a titolo definitivo Nigel De Jong che ha sottoscritto un contratto al 30 giugno 2015. (acmilan.com)


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2012)

si è preso la maglia numero 34.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

UFFICIALE: De Jong sceglie il 34​
Nigel de Jong ha già scelto il numero di maglia. L'olandese avrà il 34, lo stesso indossato al Manchester City. Lo si è appreso dalla lista dei convocati per Bologna diramata qualche minuto fa.

fonte :MN


----------



## Nicco (31 Agosto 2012)

Di questo son contento. Galliani che si vanta e dice grazie al presidente si può ******* allegramente.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Settembre 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Vogliamo essere onesti fra noi? Allora diciamocelo che Allegri è il primo ad essere contento che se ne sia andato Ibra. Su Thiago Silva ha deciso la società, non è una questione tecnica... non a caso secondo voi perchè sono andati via insieme e nella stessa squadra danarosa? Non vi pare quantomeno strano ? Allegri è il primo a festeggiare che non c'è piu Ibra... (dopo di me ovvio  )



Io non credo proprio fosse contento. Ibra gli ha risolto tantissime partite, e sfido chiunque a dire "non voglio un Ibrahimovic in squadra". E' troppo forte, c'è poco da fare.


----------

